# Ultimative Regenkombi f. mehrstündigen Dauerregen um 1°C



## Nachaz (6. Februar 2013)

[FONT="]Hallo allerseits,

es wurde schon viel geschrieben zum Thema, leider habe ich bei den ganzen Threads, wie auch bei Fahrrad-Regensachen generell den Eindruck, dass es eher darum geht für den Fall der Fälle etwas leichtes im Rucksack zu haben, aber ansonsten bei Regen lieber nicht zu fahren.[/FONT]

  [FONT="]Meine Anforderungen sehen aber wie folgt aus:
Mehrstündige Touren bei Dauerregen/Schnee um 1°C, auch durchs Gelände mit gelegentlichem "Abroller"
 [/FONT]
  [FONT="]Das bedeutet, dass man aus meiner Sicht folgendes braucht (in der Reihenfolge):[/FONT]

[LIST]
[*][FONT="]absoluten Regenschutz[/FONT]
[*][FONT="]guten Windschutz[/FONT]
[*][FONT="]Gute/Stabile Verarbeitung
[/FONT]
[*][FONT="]einen innere Lage, die dafür      sorgt, dass die nassen Klamotten nicht auf der darunterliegenden Schicht      kleben[/FONT]
[*][FONT="]Dabei möglichst hohe      Atmungsaktivität[/FONT]
[/LIST]
  [FONT="]Meine bisherige Kombination für solches Wetter:[/FONT]
  [FONT="]1. Schicht[/FONT]


[FONT="]kurze Radlerhose (Gonso)[/FONT]
[FONT="]Trikot[/FONT]
[FONT="]Socken[/FONT]
[/LIST]
  [FONT="]2. Schicht[/FONT]

[FONT="]Gore Bike Wear Alp-X AS      (mittlerweile nicht mehr ganz Dicht, aber noch Ok)[/FONT]
[FONT="]Vaude Spray Pants II (nicht      wasserdicht, klebt auf der Haut, löst sich auf)[/FONT]
[FONT="]Shimano MW81 Schuhe      (Neoprenlasche zieht Wasser ohne Ende in den Schuh)[/FONT]
[FONT="]GORE Bike Wear CROSS (nicht      wasserdicht, aber Finger bleiben dennoch warm)[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Meine Kritikpunkte/Fragen sind[/FONT]:

[B][FONT="]Jacke:[/FONT][/B]
  [FONT="]Sehr gute Jacke, leider viel zu teuer um die gleiche nochmal zu kaufen. Wird im Moment noch mit Nixwash halbwegs dicht gehalten. Für  59,- habe ich vor 2 Jahren im Nato-Shop eine BW-Gore-Tex Regenjacke gekauft, die perfekt wäre, wäre sie nicht so elend weit geschnitten (nehme ich f. Bikepark). Gibt es nichts in gleicher Qualität für ähnliches Geld mit besserem Schnitt?[/FONT]

  [B][FONT="]Hose:[/FONT][/B]
  [FONT="]Nachdem mir meine geliebte Gore Bike Wear Countdown AS-Hose an der Sattelnase verreckt ist, bin ich wieder auf der Suche. Die Hose war perfekt, ist mit  200,- für meinen Geschmack jedoch viel zu teuer und sie nochmal zu kaufen. Hatte dann zwischenzeitlich eine Regenhose von Gonso, die auch nicht ganz wasserdicht war und leider im Kampf gegen die Sattelnase ziemlich  schnell den Kürzeren gezogen hat. Die Vaude Spray Pants II, die ich im Moment fahre ist nicht Wasserdicht, klebt sowohl auf der Haut, als auch auf einer eventuellen Zwischenschicht, die ich bei Sub 0° einziehe, ist im Schritt käsig geschnitten und die aufgenähten Klettstreifen beginnen nach vier Wochen Gebrauch sich zu lösen. Auch hier besitze ich eine 2 Jahre alte BW-Goretex-Hose, die ich für  39,- gekauft habe, die perfekt im Bikepark funktioniert, aber für XCM viel zu weit geschnitten ist (Segel) - und suche dem Entsprechendes mit besserem Schnitt.[/FONT]

  [B][FONT="]Schuhe:[/FONT][/B]
  [FONT="]Sind eigentlich kein Problem, da man die mit Überschuhen dicht bekommt. Dennoch wäre es toll entweder Schuhe zu finden, die nicht so behämmert konstruiert sind und man somit keine Überschuhe braucht ODER Überschuhe zu finden, die mal eben leicht auszuziehen sind, wenn man auf der Arbeit angekommen ist und mit denen man auch mal ein bisschen Bikebergsteigen machen kann, ohne dass die gleich an der Sohle zerfleddern (auch hier geben mene BBB Waterflex gerade den Geist auf).[/FONT]

[B][FONT="]Handschuhe:[/FONT][/B]
  [FONT="]Die Handschuhe die ich habe sind sehr gut. Bei starkem Regen sind die zwar irgendwann auch durchnässt, aber die Isolierungsschicht funktioniert selbst dann noch relativ gut.[/FONT]

  [B][FONT="]Fazit:[/FONT][/B]
  [FONT="]Ich suche also Regensachen, die [U]robust[/U], [U]wasserdicht[/U] und [U]günstig[/U] sind. Das geringe Packmaß und Gewicht, auf das viele Hersteller so viel Wert legen ist mir total Latte, da ich eh immer mit dem "großen" Rucksack unterwegs bin und die Sachen ohnehin meistens am Leib trage. Sie sollten wegen dem Luftwiederstand nur halt halbwegs gut geschnitten sein.[/FONT]

[FONT="]So, ich hoffe mal es gibt hier Leute, die sich nicht von soviel Text erschlagen lassen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und mir weiterhelfen können, vielen Dank im Voraus!

[/FONT]


----------



## kroiterfee (6. Februar 2013)

kauf dir als jacke eine alte gore tex pro shell jacke. und aus demmaterial ne noch ne hose die du über die gamasche der schueh ziehst. wasser von oben komm nicht rein. leide rkommt das wasser von innen auch nicht so richtig raus da du ja unmengen dampf produzierst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachaz (6. Februar 2013)

Danke!
Jacke Sowas? http://www.ebay.de/itm/400395680508?hlp=false

Hose sieht leider mau aus: Google


----------



## kroiterfee (6. Februar 2013)

jacke sieht schon gut aus. aber achte darauf das sie gut über den hintern geht sonst rutscht sie hoch beim fahren und deine lendenwirbelsäule wird nass.


pro shell ist der robusteste gore-tex stoff dne es derzeit gibt.


wtf. die jacke hat ja einen super preis!


----------



## Nachaz (6. Februar 2013)

Ja, mag sein, wobei ich mir etwas günstigeres erhofft hatte. Wie gesagt meine Bikepark-Regenkombi kostete insgesamt  100,- und hält mich den ganzen Tag trocken und Stürze hat die auch schon genug weggestekt. Ist nur leider alles wie ein großes Segel geschnitten - nur zu gebrauchen bei Rückenwind.

Im Moment gammeln mir zwei Laufradsätze weg, der Rahmen am HT hat auch schon 20TKM drauf und am Freerider müssen ein neuer Dämpfer und neue Reifen her. Da tut jeder Euro den man nochmal in Regenklamotten stecken muss ziemlich weh... (evtl. sogar mehr als der auftauende Hüftspeck wenn man zuhause ankommt )


----------



## Nachaz (6. Februar 2013)

So, im Moment wären wir dann bei:


GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Hose Fusion 2.0 Active Shell für  179,95
ADIDAS Jacke Gore-Tex ProShell Outdoor Wasserdicht rot  154,94
Der neue Dämpfer ist damit erstmal hinfällig . Also wenn jemand noch preislich besser gelegene Vorschläge hätte sind die gerne Willkommen.


----------



## gabarinza (6. Februar 2013)

Nachaz schrieb:


> So, im Moment wären wir dann bei:
> 
> 
> GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Hose Fusion 2.0 Active Shell für  179,95
> ...



Also ich bezweifel ob die Hose die richtige für dich ist, da es dir ja auch auf die Haltbarkeit ankommt.
Gore Active Shell ist zwar super atmungsaktiv (Ich nutze selbst ein AS-Jacke für Skitouren), die Robustheit lässt allerdings zu wünschen übrig befürchte ich.
An deiner Stelle würde ich mir auch eine Pro Shell Hose aussuchen, wenn das Ganze länger halten soll.
Evtl. ist ja bei den Bergsportsachen eine Hose dabei, die auch zum biken taugt? Anforderungen sind ja bzgl. Passform durchaus unterschiedlich.


----------



## baatz (6. Februar 2013)

eine preiswerte Alternative könnte vielleicht decathlon sein:

http://www.decathlon.de/regenhose-forclaz-300-herren-id_8210235.html

habe aber selber noch keine Erfahrung damit


----------



## Nachaz (6. Februar 2013)

5.000mm Wassersäule ist meiner Erfahrung nach nicht ausreichend - wenn die Angabe von 15.000mm Wassersäule der Spray Pants II stimmt.

Aber Danke!


----------



## Nachaz (6. Februar 2013)

gabarinza schrieb:


> Also ich bezweifel ob die Hose die richtige für dich ist, da es dir ja auch auf die Haltbarkeit ankommt.
> Gore Active Shell ist zwar super atmungsaktiv (Ich nutze selbst ein AS-Jacke für Skitouren), die Robustheit lässt allerdings zu wünschen übrig befürchte ich.
> An deiner Stelle würde ich mir auch eine Pro Shell Hose aussuchen, wenn das Ganze länger halten soll.
> Evtl. ist ja bei den Bergsportsachen eine Hose dabei, die auch zum biken taugt? Anforderungen sind ja bzgl. Passform durchaus unterschiedlich.



Das Problem ist, dass es keine günstigen ProShell-Hosen gibt - kleinster Preis den ich fand ist  239,90 - und ich weis noch nicht mal, ob die zum Radfahren taugt und ob das ProShell-Gewebe auf der Außenseite der Knie und am Gesäß sitzen (meiner Erfahrung nach die Knackpunkte). Alle anderen die ich Fand (habe bei 400,- aufgehört zu gucken) waren dicke Skihosen (garantiert zu warm zum Fahrrad fahren).

Activeshell-Hose hatte ich hingegen schon, waren gegen Ende der Lebenszeit zwar ein paar Flicken drauf, aber sei's drum, es hielt und war dicht.


----------



## gabarinza (6. Februar 2013)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass es keine günstigen ProShell-Hosen gibt - kleinster Preis den ich fand ist  239,90 - und ich weis noch nicht mal, ob die zum Radfahren taugt und ob das ProShell-Gewebe auf der Außenseite der Knie und am Gesäß sitzen (meiner Erfahrung nach die Knackpunkte). Alle anderen die ich Fand (habe bei 400,- aufgehört zu gucken) waren dicke Skihosen (garantiert zu warm zum Fahrrad fahren).
> 
> Activeshell-Hose hatte ich hingegen schon, waren gegen Ende der Lebenszeit zwar ein paar Flicken drauf, aber sei's drum, es hielt und war dicht.



Also die Pro Shell Hosen die ich aus dem Bergsportbereich kenne sind alle ungefüttert, also alles sog. 3-Lagen Konstruktionen. Wenn du also mit "zu warm" eine Isolierung meinst, dann irrst du dich.
Und normalerweise ist die ganze Hose dann aus 3-Lagen Pro Shell, also auch am Gesäß und an den Knien. Ersteres gerne auch mal zusätzlich verstärkt. Sind allerdings alle teuer, das ist richtig.

Dass du schon einmal eine Active Shell hattest wundert mich etwas. Wenn wir hier von der Active Shell Membran von Gore Tex reden, dann gibt es die nämlich noch nicht einmal seit zwei Jahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachaz (6. Februar 2013)

gabarinza schrieb:


> Also die Pro Shell Hosen die ich aus dem Bergsportbereich kenne sind alle ungefüttert, also alles sog. 3-Lagen Konstruktionen. Wenn du also mit "zu warm" eine Isolierung meinst, dann irrst du dich.
> Und normalerweise ist die ganze Hose dann aus 3-Lagen Pro Shell, also auch am Gesäß und an den Knien. Ersteres gerne auch mal zusätzlich verstärkt. Sind allerdings alle teuer, das ist richtig.



Gut zu wissen, danke. Die Hose f.  240,- ist ja eine "Misch"-Hose aus AS und ProShell



gabarinza schrieb:


> Dass du schon einmal eine Active Shell hattest wundert mich etwas. Wenn wir hier von der Active Shell Membran von Gore Tex reden, dann gibt es die nämlich noch nicht einmal seit zwei Jahren.



Ja, gekauft hate ich die im Januar '12 zusammen mit meiner jetzigen Jacke. Da ich 2012 13 TKM abgerissen habe, hat die entsprechend viele Einsatztage gesehen und letztendlich Ende Dezember vor der Sattelnase kapituliert.


----------



## Nachaz (6. Februar 2013)

gabarinza schrieb:


> ... die ich aus dem Bergsportbereich kenne...



Super Tipp mit dem Bergsport, vielen Dank!

Denkst Du diese Hose hier taugt auch zum Radfahren? Alternativ wäre auch diese hier noch interessant, aber schon ordentlich teuer.


----------



## gabarinza (6. Februar 2013)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Super Tipp mit dem Bergsport, vielen Dank!
> 
> Denkst Du diese Hose hier taugt auch zum Radfahren? Alternativ wäre auch diese hier noch interessant, aber schon ordentlich teuer.



Hmm.. könnten beide in Bezug auf Wasserdichheit und Robustheit passen. Ich denke es wird auch sehr auf die Passform ankommen. Wie bereits gesagt, die Anforderungen an die Passform sind auf dem Rad sitzend sicher anders als bei Skitouren, Klettern, etc.

ICH persönlich kaufe nichts mehr von The North Face, weil sie erwiesernermaßen sehr schlechte Herstellungbedingungen bei Ihren Zulieferern tolerieren. Aber das ist ein ganz anderes Thema.

Welche evtl. auch noch interessant sein könnte ist die hier:

http://www.bergzeit.de/regenhose/hagloefs-guard-ii-hose-banner-blue.html

Schau vielleicht auch noch hier:

http://www.pm-outdoorshop.de/

Die haben eine recht große Auswahl.


----------



## Nachaz (6. Februar 2013)

gabarinza schrieb:


> http://www.bergzeit.de/regenhose/hagloefs-guard-ii-hose-banner-blue.html



Perfekt, vielen Dank! Ich probiere die aus, wenn die nicht sitzt, weiche ich wieder auf die AS-Hose aus, ist ja dank Fernabsatzgesetz problemlos möglich.


----------



## Prwolf35 (6. Februar 2013)

habe mit "Endura" Bekleidung sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht!
Relativ günstig und dicht!

http://www.enduradeutschland.de/Dept.aspx?dept_id=101


----------



## lorenz4510 (6. Februar 2013)

Nachaz schrieb:


> So, im Moment wÃ¤ren wir dann bei:
> 
> 
> GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Hose Fusion 2.0 Active Shell fÃ¼r â¬ 179,95
> ...


 
wenn du wirklich in dauerregen mit dem rad unterwegs sein willst nimm nen poncho der ist unten offen somit kann dein schweis bishen raus, im dauerregen dichtes jedes gewebe egal ob goretex oder anderer firlefanz komplett ab sobald er durchnÃ¤sst ist.

das bedeutet nur 100% regendicht ist wichtig bei der bekleidung, und damit dein schweis irgendwo rauskann eben nen poncho, da kannst unten sehr gut abdampfen.

ist in der praxis die einzig vernÃ¼nftig funktionierende methode  so ein teil.
http://www.sackundpack.de/product_i...=3889&osCsid=18ec0b26f8fb5f73ecd3b0e2f6e49326


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (6. Februar 2013)

Schon mal ausprobiert Poncho + MTB? Ich schon. Bei 15°C und Regen in der Ebene und Bergauf ne geniale Geschichte.  Aber wehe es geht ins Gelände  oder der Wind frischt auf. Dann kann man sich das Ding zwar noch wie Sly in Rambo1 umschnüren (erstaunlich praktikabel und guter Wetterschutz für sommerliche Bedingungen) aber dann liegen die Unterarme völlig frei. 
Füße, Waden und das Heck sind nach wie vor der Nässe von unten ausgesetzt.

Das macht bei 1°Celsius und Nässe nicht wirklich Freude.

Man könnte auch die Bundeswehrklamotten nehmen, bei Extremtextil abdichtendes Nahtband besorgen, damit zum örtlichen Schneider/in gehen und ein paar Abnäher setzen lassen- fertig. (Kann man auch selber machen wenn man sich traut- ist nicht schwer)


----------



## kroiterfee (6. Februar 2013)

oder google mal nach der näseschutzausrüstung des österreichischen bundesheeeres. die haben prima zeug.


----------



## lorenz4510 (6. Februar 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Schon mal ausprobiert Poncho + MTB? Ich schon. Bei 15°C und Regen in der Ebene und Bergauf ne geniale Geschichte.  Aber wehe es geht ins Gelände  oder der Wind frischt auf.


 
mehrere stunden im gelände war ich noch nie unterwegs ich würde denk ich niemals stundenlang im gebirge rumfahren bei starkem dauerregen, ob so etwas jemand macht....

grundsätzlich zum thema mehr wöchige radtouren in skandinavischen ländern hab ich einige hinter mir, und dort sind auf jeden fall andere wetterverhältnis als bei uns.

und wenn man da ne tour plant mit gewissen wegdistanzen die man jeden tag zurücklegen muss kommts öfters mal vor das man 8 stunden im starkregen unterwegs ist.

dort hat sich der poncho als einzig mittel um die ganze tour nicht abbrechen zu müssen bewährt.

sorry hab das mit gelände übersehn.
ich korigiere mich somit selber, für gelände ungeeignet, für echte langstrecken radtouren die einzige option.

für gelände kann ich nix empfehlen.


----------



## Jocki (6. Februar 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> mehrere stunden im gelände war ich noch nie unterwegs ich würde denk ich niemals stundenlang im gebirge rumfahren bei starkem dauerregen, ob so etwas jemand macht....
> 
> .



Äh, ja. Ziemlich viele sogar!


----------



## Nachaz (6. Februar 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> wenn du wirklich in dauerregen mit dem rad unterwegs sein willst nimm nen poncho...



Hm, da habe ich ernste Zweifel, da 


50% der Nässe von unten kommen
 Ich dann auch wieder meiner BW-Klammotten nehmen kann (Windwiderstand)



kroiterfee schrieb:


> oder google mal nach der näseschutzausrüstung  des österreichischen bundesheeeres. die haben prima zeug.




Werden die nicht wie die Bundeswehr-Sachen auch ziemlich weit geschnitten sein? Schließlich muss auch dort das ganze Zeug drunter passen, dass man braucht um in andere Länder ein zu marschieren - äehm, zu verteidigen meine ich.



Jocki schrieb:


> Man könnte auch die Bundeswehrklamotten nehmen,  bei Extremtextil abdichtendes Nahtband besorgen, damit zum örtlichen  Schneider/in gehen und ein paar Abnäher setzen lassen- fertig. (Kann man  auch selber machen wenn man sich traut- ist nicht schwer)



Der Vorschlag ist ziemlich interessant. Würde die Bundeswehr-Sachen dann nochmal kaufen - etwas größer, da die Hosenbeine/Ärmel etwas kurz sind, vielleicht auch mal ÖBH gucken - und umnähen lassen (auch wenn ich vieles selber nähe, das notwendige handwerkliche Geschick würde ich mir nicht attestieren). Muss mal in der Änderungsschneiderei nachfragen, ob die meinen, dass das naher noch dicht wäre und was die sich dafür fragen.


----------



## sandtreter (6. Februar 2013)

endura....hose z.b. die: http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/radhosen/endura-venturi-ii-overtrouser/326128.html

als jacke: 
*Endura Men's MT500 Jacket*

doofes copy und paste....die jacke hab ich, find ich super


----------



## lorenz4510 (6. Februar 2013)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Hm, da habe ich ernste Zweifel, da
> 
> 
> 50% der Nässe von unten kommen


kannst mir das mal genauer erklähren?


und für gelände wie gesagt hab ichs ausgeschlossen, da ich wenn alles überschwämmt ist mit wasser, sicher nicht im gebirge durch matsch, usw... fahre da ist mir möglicher murgang  zu gefährlich.

ich dachte anfangs es geht um langstrecken radtouren auf überwiegend strassen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Februar 2013)

GoreTex Regenkombi von Haglöfs. Hat grad vor ein paar Tagen den ISPO Gold Award gewonnen.


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Februar 2013)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Hm, da habe ich ernste Zweifel, da
> 
> 
> 50% der Nässe von unten kommen
> ...



oder du kaufst die sachen in der richtigen größe. 


die Jacke vom öbh ist relativ körpernah geschnitten und nicht so ein zelt wie die deutsche version.


----------



## Nachaz (7. Februar 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> kannst mir das mal genauer erklähren?


 Dreck und Matsch setzt sich im Profil des Hinterreifens, wir beim  Auswalken losgeworfen und landet auf Gesäß (wo nicht vom Sattel bedeckt)  und Unterseite der Oberschenkel. Schutzbleche: Abgesehen von "zu  schwer" und "zu viel Windwiderstand" passen fest montierte nicht an  meinen Rahmen und sammeln zuviel matsch und die Steckdinger halten den  Rücken sauber, aber nicht o.g. "Problemzonen". Aber: Bitte keine  Grundsatzdiskussion über Schutzbleche, die kann in einem der gefühlt 200  Threads zu dem Thema geführt werden.



lorenz4510 schrieb:


> und für gelände wie gesagt hab ichs  ausgeschlossen, da ich wenn alles überschwämmt ist mit wasser, sicher  nicht im gebirge durch matsch, usw... fahre da ist mir möglicher murgang   zu gefährlich.


Bei uns hier gibt es nur Tagesbrüche abseits der  Wege und vor denen warnen aufgestellte Schilder. Die Natur selber wirft  hier lediglich ab und zu mal mit Steinen oder Ästen. Das hat aber eher  was mit Wind denn mit Regen zu tun. Es leben ja nicht alle in den Alpen.



lorenz4510 schrieb:


> ich dachte anfangs es geht um langstrecken radtouren auf überwiegend strassen.


Nein, es geht um Langestreckenradtouren überwiegend im Gelände, wobei  das Problem auf der Straße ähnlich gelagert ist, es sei denn man mag um  jede Pfütze drum herum fahren.



sandtreter schrieb:


> endura....hose z.b. die: http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/radhosen/endura-venturi-ii-overtrouser/326128.html
> 
> als jacke:
> *Endura Men's MT500 Jacket*
> ...



Interessant, aber: Hast Du auch Erfahrungen mit mehrstündigen Touren im  Regen? Hintergrund meiner Frage ist, dass die Sachen mit 12.000mm  Wassersäule auf dem Papier nicht so dicht sind, wie die Vaude-Sachen  (15.000mm Wassersäule) - und die sind nicht sonderlich dicht.



SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> GoreTex Regenkombi von Haglöfs. Hat grad vor ein paar Tagen den ISPO Gold Award gewonnen.



Die kann ich noch nicht mal auf der Haglöfs-Seite finden. Link?



kroiterfee schrieb:


> oder du kaufst die sachen in der richtigen größe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, dann pilger' ich am besten mal zum lokalen Kriegsbedarfs-Laden und probier' eine an, Danke für die Info!

Habe übrigens gerade gesehen, dass die Regenkombi der BW nur noch  60,- kostet: Hose und Jacke.  Mich würde vor allem mal interessieren, wo die technischen Unterschiede  liegen und was Häglofs und Co. für eine Marge mit einer Hose erzielen,  die im VK  400,- kostet. 1500%? 1800%? Seit diesem elenden Jack  Wolfskin-Trend ist das ganze Outdoorsegment unerträglich teuer geworden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. Februar 2013)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Die kann ich noch nicht mal auf der Haglöfs-Seite finden. Link?



http://freizeitalpin.at/26098/vier-ispo-awards-fur-haglofs-davon-2-gold/


----------



## Nachaz (7. Februar 2013)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> http://freizeitalpin.at/26098/vier-ispo-awards-fur-haglofs-davon-2-gold/



Bedankt!


----------



## frogmatic (7. Februar 2013)

Bei uns wenig bekannt, aber in UK verbreitet: altura.

Nicht ganz billig. Aber ausdrücklich zum Radfahren.

Ich hatte mir die Attack X Hose kommen lassen, von Material, Machart und Verarbeitung super, hat mir saugut gefallen - leider hat der Schnitt überhaupt nicht mit meinem verkorksten Körperbau harmoniert 

Habe sie innerhalb der Familie weitergegeben.


----------



## on any sunday (7. Februar 2013)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> http://freizeitalpin.at/26098/vier-ispo-awards-fur-haglofs-davon-2-gold/



Mit einer Ski Regenkombi radfahren. Viel Spaß dabei. 

Für den Preis der Armeeklamotten, einfach ausprobieren. Ansonsten würde ich mir doch eher radspezifische Teile besorgen, erst recht, wenn man länger fahren will. Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit den Endura Sachen gemacht.


----------



## Nachaz (7. Februar 2013)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ...
> Für den Preis der Armeeklamotten,  einfach ausprobieren. Ansonsten würde ich mir doch eher radspezifische  Teile besorgen, erst recht, wenn man länger fahren will.



So sieht im Moment auch ungefähr mein Plan aus.



on any sunday schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe gute  Erfahrungen mit den Endura Sachen gemacht.



Danke! Auch hier die Frage:
Hast Du auch Erfahrungen mit mehrstündigen Touren im   Regen? Hintergrund meiner Frage ist, dass die Sachen mit 12.000mm   Wassersäule auf dem Papier nicht so dicht sind, wie die Vaude-Sachen   (15.000mm Wassersäule) - und die sind nicht sonderlich dicht.


----------



## lorenz4510 (7. Februar 2013)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Hast Du auch Erfahrungen mit mehrstündigen Touren im   Regen? Hintergrund meiner Frage ist, dass die Sachen mit 12.000mm   Wassersäule auf dem Papier nicht so dicht sind, wie die Vaude-Sachen   (15.000mm Wassersäule) - und die sind nicht sonderlich dicht.


 
das mit den wassersäulen sind eher unpraktische messungen da es bekleidung gibt die mit ner wassersäule von 2000 völlig regendicht sind wo hingegen andere sachen mit 20000er wassersäule bei dauerbelastung durchnässen.


da ich ned genau weis um welche der össi jacken es geht.

 hier bekommst die standart jacke sehr günstig.
http://www.unser-lädchen.com/Feldjacke-Gore-Tex-OeBH

ausser du meinst die  steinadler jacke?
http://bluezook.twoday.net/stories/steinadler-naesseschutzjacke/

diese hier wird auch vom ossi/deutschen militär verwendet, ich denk mal um die gehts nicht.
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Carinthia-Salina-Rain-Suit-Jacke/dp/B007SVBNGY"]Carinthia Salina Rain Suit Jacke: Amazon.de: Bekleidung[/ame]


----------



## moxrox (8. Februar 2013)

@ Nachaz

Ich bin Ã¼ber folgende GORE TEX  Bekleidung bei Regen gestolpert, scheint recht interessant zu sein vor allem bei dem gÃ¼nstigen Preis. 

Es handelt sich um einen ÃBH Kradanzug Set, bestehend aus Regenjacke sowie Hose. Das ganze neuwertig und aus GORE TEX. Selber wÃ¼rde ich das auf jedenfall probieren wenn man wirklich Tage oder viele Stunden bei Regen fÃ¤hrt. Das wÃ¼rde auch fÃ¼r das GelÃ¤nde passen.

Kostenpunkt: ca. 80â¬ sogar mit VB (Verhandlungsbasis) - Ware NEU

Das wÃ¼rde ich mir auf alle FÃ¤lle zumindest mal schicken lassen wie das Teil in der Praxis sich trÃ¤gt, zurÃ¼cksenden kann man es immer noch. 







Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BH-Regensch...190499898674?pt=Militaria&hash=item2c5aadc532


----------



## cdF600 (8. Februar 2013)

Meiner Erfahrung nach schließen sich 2 Dinge in einer Jacke aus:
Dicht und Atmungsaktiv.
Entweder sind Jacken dicht, dann schwitzt man wie verrückt drunter, oder sie sind atmungsaktiv, dann sind sie nicht dicht. 
Bei Regen ab einer bestimmten Regenstärke/Dauer hab ich eine billige, dichte "tütenähnliche" Jacke im Einsatz, für Nieselregen etc was atmungsaktives (da macht sich der Preis schon auch bemerkbar).


----------



## 007ike (8. Februar 2013)

Ich hab die Gore Aplx X Regenhose und Jacke, sind beide sehr gut, aber länger wie 2 h bin ich bei Starkregen bei so niedrigen Themperaturen nicht mehr unterwegs.

Denn bis dahin ist man von innen sehr stark geschwitzt und meist kommt dann doch die Nässe von außen durch und dann wird es schnell richtig kalt.

BW und Arbeitskleidung sind zwar schön dicht und günstig aber nicht atmungsaktiv. Das wird schnell auch sehr unangenehm.

Jedoch tickt jeder Mensch anders und was dem einen passt funktioniert bei dem anderen gar nicht, daher bleibt oft nur der selbst Versuch.


Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (8. Februar 2013)

007ike schrieb:


> BW und Arbeitskleidung sind zwar schön dicht und günstig aber nicht atmungsaktiv. Das wird schnell auch sehr unangenehm.


 
das hat nix mit arbeitsbekleidung und co zu tun sondern ist ne grundlegende sache von membranzeug.

wie cdF600 schon sagte, sobalt es durchnässt ist is es nun mal dicht wie ne plastiktüte nix kommt rein oder raus.

darum gehts hier nur im grunde um ne dauerdichte und " robustere "sache zu finden da Nachaz gelände fahren will im dauerregen.

das verlinkte teil von moxrox sieht klasse aus würd ich für den anwendungsbereich mal testen.


----------



## Nachaz (8. Februar 2013)

Dicht+Atmungsaktiv: Die Einwände sind berechtigt, es deckt sich mit meiner Erfahrung, dass man bei Regen IMMER nass wird. Allerdings ist der Schweiß wesentlich wärmer als der Regen.
 @007ike:
Die Alp X-Jacke habe ich auch, die war anfangs sehr gut (==Dicht). Aber es liegt in der Natur von Polytetrafluorethylen-Membranen, dass die mit der Zeit ihre Dichtigkeit verlieren. Aber wenn ich 200,- für 'ne Jacke ausgebe, dann lieber was mit PowerShell, die hält dann zumindest noch etwas mehr aus.

@moxrox: Versand nach D leider 15,50 - da schaue ich lieber hier im Army-Shop danach. Bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen.


----------



## 007ike (10. Februar 2013)

Haste mal 3 Lagen GoreTex versucht? Wird gerne beim wandern mit Rucksack verwendet und hält sehr viel aus. Klar ist es nicht ganz so atmungsaktiv wie Activ Shell, hält aber sehr lange.


----------



## lorenz4510 (10. Februar 2013)

007ike schrieb:


> Haste mal 3 Lagen GoreTex versucht?


 
es geht hier doch die meiste zeit nur darum.

 selbst der deutsche BW regenschutz den man Ã¼berall fÃ¼r 20â¬ hinterhergeschmissen wird ist ne sehr robuste 3-lagen gore tex"jacke".

er mÃ¶chte halt was gÃ¼nstiges halbwegs robustes und dichtes haben.

ich wÃ¼rd diesen  Kradanzug Set glatt kaufen"mÃ¼sste ebenfalls 3-lagen gore tex aufbau sein" wenn ich ned schon zu viel zeug haben wÃ¼rde, preis leistung wirklich top.


----------



## moxrox (13. Februar 2013)

> ich würd diesen Kradanzug Set glatt kaufen"müsste ebenfalls 3-lagen gore tex aufbau sein" wenn ich ned schon zu viel zeug haben würde, preis leistung wirklich top.



War auch am überlegen, allerdings fahre ich nicht bei starkem Regen los ausser es erwischt mich bei einer Runde. Und bei Regen und Kälte fahre ich von vornherein nicht, das ist das ekligste Wetter überhaupt und die Erkältungsgefahr groß.  Lieber tiefere Temperaturen und trocken. Für wirklich sehr lange Touren oder Radtouristik mit mehreren Etappen über mehre Tage könnte ich mir das vorstellen, bzw Alpenüberquerungen usw. Aber der Preis ist sensationell und die Optik passt auch, ohne Tarn.



> Versand nach D leider 15,50 - da schaue ich lieber hier im Army-Shop danach. Bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen.



Ob ein Laden an der Ecke einen Goretex Kradanzug vom österr. Bundesheer vorrätig hat mmh, probieren.


----------



## Nachaz (13. Februar 2013)

moxrox schrieb:


> Ob ein Laden an der Ecke einen Goretex Kradanzug vom österr. Bundesheer vorrätig hat mmh, probieren.



Nö, haben dei nicht, die haben mich an ihren Großhändler verwiesen. Da habe ich dann angerufen, aber Fehlanzeige (bekam allerdings NVA-Plaste angeboten ). Ich bestell' das dann mal bei Army-Warehouse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moxrox (13. Februar 2013)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Nö, haben dei nicht, die haben mich an ihren Großhändler verwiesen. Da habe ich dann angerufen, aber Fehlanzeige (bekam allerdings NVA-Plaste angeboten ). Ich bestell' das dann mal bei Army-Warehouse...



Dachte ich mir 

Sag bescheid wie die Klamotten in Qualität und Passform sind wenn du sie zugeschickt bekommst, das wird bestimmt viele interessieren.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. Februar 2013)

moxrox schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir
> 
> Sag bescheid wie die Klamotten in Qualität und Passform sind wenn du sie zugeschickt bekommst, das wird bestimmt viele interessieren.



Hab die Ösikombi mal bestellt - mal schauen was sie taugt.

von den überall gebraucht zu findenden BW Nässeschutz-Teilen rate ich ab, die sind generell gebraucht und in der Truppe misshandelt worden (Stichwort: Dreck ausbürsten) und sind daher nur noch selten für mehr als nen Regenschauer zu gebrauchen. Neu (Hersteller Wahler) liegen die Jacken auch deutlich über 100 Euro und ab Baujahr 2010 (erkennbar an anderem Außenmaterial und umlaufendem schwarzen Streifen unten am Bund) auch wirklich wasserdicht.

Tragbar zum Radln trotzdem nicht - das Ding wiegt, braucht Packmaß und ist geschnitten wie ein Zelt. L (52/54 soll das sein) entsprich ca. Größe 60/62. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Fabeymer (14. Februar 2013)

Ich sehe das Ganze mittlerweile so: wenn man im Regen draußen ist, dann wird man halt nass. Die Frage ist nur, wann es soweit ist und wie man für den Fall vorgesorgt hat. Deswegen mache ich da auch gar kein großes Geschiss mehr. Leichte Regenhose von Gonso (Modell "Rain", bin sehr zufrieden), drunter eine lange, warme Lycrahose mit Einsatz, als Schuhe halbhohe gemäßigte Lowas mit Goretex. 
Oben dann Funktionsunterhemd, Funktionsoberteil und eine 3-Lagen-Hardshell. Wenn's wirklich eklig ist, dann kommt noch eine leichte Kunftfaserjacke zur Isolierung drunter. 

Allumfassenden, absoluten Nässeschutz gibt es halt nicht, das Wasser sucht sich Schwachstellen (z.B. Reisverschlüsse oder Bündchen) und irgendwann wird es halt unangenehm. Aber es gibt ja zum Glück Materialien, die auch nass noch warmhalten.


----------



## moxrox (28. Februar 2013)

Wie schauts aus habt ihr bereits die Bundesheer Regencombi geschickt bekommen und konntet ihr es testen ?


----------



## Nachaz (28. Februar 2013)

Schreibe auf jeden Fall ein Review!

Aktueller Status: bestellt.

Bin aber dank Knie-Op noch für mindestens eine Woche an den Schreibtischstuhl gefesselt


----------



## AlBirdy (1. März 2013)

Nachaz schrieb:


> [FONT="]absoluten Regenschutz[/FONT]



Sowas gibt es nicht. 100%igen Regenschutz erreichst du nur mit einer PE Folie, aber nicht mit Gore-Tex oder was auch sonst immer von den Herstellern hoch gelobt wird.
Das sind lediglich Nässe Bremsen, dicht ist sowas nie, das bietet nur der gute alte Müllbeutel.


Zum Thema BW Nässeschutz, da würde ich von abraten. Durch das tausendmalige Waschen der Klamotten halten die Dinger auch mit mehreren Lagen Imprägnierung nicht mehr sonderlich viel ab. Klar besser als garnichts, aber da gibt es wohl bessere Alternativen die länger das Wasser abhalten.


----------



## Nachaz (2. März 2013)

AlBirdy schrieb:


> Durch das  tausendmalige Waschen der Klamotten halten die Dinger auch mit mehreren  Lagen Imprägnierung nicht mehr sonderlich viel ab.



Es soll Leute geben, die die Teile nicht gebraucht kaufen...



AlBirdy schrieb:


> Sowas gibt es nicht. 100%igen Regenschutz  erreichst du nur mit einer PE Folie, aber nicht mit Gore-Tex oder was  auch sonst immer von den Herstellern hoch gelobt wird.



Das deckt sich nicht mit meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen.


----------



## AlBirdy (2. März 2013)

Man kann die Sachen auch neu bekommen? Wusste ich nicht. Ich kenne nur die üblichen Military Stores die mit gebrauchter BW Ware handeln. 
Gut dann habe ich nichts gesagt, auch wenn die Nahtstellen der Parker nicht die Besten sind, da wirds immer schnell nass drunter.

Zum Thema Dichtigkeit, 100%iger Schutz vor stundenlangem Regen? Welche Jacke schafft das bitte? Nicht das es nicht vorstellbar wäre, Cabrioverdecke schaffen das ja auch, nur ist mir kein Textil im Kleidungsbereich bekannt was das auch schafft.


----------



## lorenz4510 (2. März 2013)

AlBirdy schrieb:


> Zum Thema Dichtigkeit, 100%iger Schutz vor stundenlangem Regen? Welche Jacke schafft das bitte?.


 

bei mir schaffen das fast alle regendichten jacken von mir, was ist daran so unvorstellbar?
ne einfach nur dichte jacke zu finden ist kein ding.

das einzige was problematisch ist die "atmungsaktivität" die natürlich im stundenlangen regen kaum existiert.


----------



## Nachaz (2. März 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> bei mir schaffen das fast alle regendichten jacken von mir, was ist daran so unvorstellbar?
> ne einfach nur dichte jacke zu finden ist kein ding.
> 
> das einzige was problematisch ist die "atmungsaktivität" die natürlich im stundenlangen regen kaum existiert.



Genau. Wobei ich im Zweifelsfall lieber vom warmen Schweiss durchnässt bin, als vom kalten Regen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachaz (15. März 2013)

Erste Eindrücke (von 15min Regenfahrt, da Knie noch nicht 100%):

*Positiv:*
- Integrierte Gamaschen mit Gummiband und ledernem Schutz für untern Schuh
- Integrierte Hosenträger
- Sehr gut geschnitten, nicht zu weit, nicht zu eng
- Große Innentasche von außen zugänglich (unter dem Klettverschluss)
- Abnehmbare Kapuze
- Schneller Versand seitens des Anbieters

*Neutral:*
- Wie erwartet kein Wunder in Sachen Atmungsaktivität

*Negativ:*
- Ein Knopf an der Innenseite der Hosenbeine "duelliert" sich ein wenig mit der Kurbel

Also ich bin positiv überrascht. So, jetzt hoffen wir mal auf Dauerregen


----------



## moxrox (15. März 2013)

Das hört sich generell sehr gut an, vor allem wenn die Passform ok ist. Ich nehme an die Atmungsaktivität ist einfach GoreTex entsprechend, die Zeitdauer von 15 Minuten war halt kurz. Kannst ja nochmal etwas schreiben, wenn du länger im Regen unterwegs warst. 

Also für den Preis und dem von dir geschilderten Ersteindruck scheinbar eine wirklich gute Alternative zu herkömmlichen ziviler atmungsaktiver Regenkleidung für Touren.

Aus wieviel Lagen besteht das Material übrigens, also die dicke,  und wie kurz ist die Regenjacke eigentlich geschnitten am Rücken-/Pobereich ?

Gute Besserung mit deinem Knie.


----------



## kandyman (16. März 2013)

Ich fahre bei starkem Regen Goretex vom österreichischen Bundesheer, dazu die Feldschuhe leicht von selben Verein. Der Anzug ist für Kradfahrer und ist bis auf die zu enge Kapuze recht gut fürs Radeln geeignet. Schwer zu bekommen, aber wenn dann um unter 100 für Jacke und Latzhose.


----------



## odlo_girl (16. März 2013)

Was ist denn damit ---> The Bikesuit ? Scheint sehr vielversprechend zu sein !
Preis: 190  (günstiger als Gore & Co. )
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaE2wONwCoQ"]The Bikesuit. One Piece Bicycle Rainsuit - One piece, total protection. - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## lorenz4510 (17. März 2013)

was soll an dem bike suit gut sein 300 für nen Vollgummi schwitzanzug?

die verwendet Membran in diesem müll hat 5x schlechtere werte als ne aktuelle gore Membran.
"The materials used are wind- & waterproof (10.000 mm), breath¬able (5.000 g/m2)"

solche werte haben in der regel 10 membranregenjacken.


----------



## odlo_girl (17. März 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> was soll an dem bike suit gut sein 300â¬ fÃ¼r nen Vollgummi schwitzanzug?
> 
> die verwendet Membran in diesem mÃ¼ll hat 5x schlechtere werte als ne aktuelle gore Membran.
> "The materials used are wind- & waterproof (10.000 mm), breathÂ¬able (5.000 g/m2)"
> ...



Ich habe den Anzug noch nicht getestet, du etwa ?


----------



## lorenz4510 (17. März 2013)

ich denk ma die frage ist ironisch gemeint.


----------



## odlo_girl (17. März 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> ich denk ma die frage ist ironisch gemeint.



Nein ist sie nicht. Hast du den Anzug schon mal probiert oder stützt deine Aussage lediglich auf die Werte ? 
Mich würde es viel mehr interessieren, ob jemand diesen Anzug tatsächlich schon mal ausprobiert hatte und darauf kommt es ja im Fahrradbereich oft an. 
Einfach zu behaupten etwas wäre nur schlecht oder Müll ist imho völlig sinnfrei


----------



## lorenz4510 (17. März 2013)

der hersteller gibt selbst nen MVTR wert von 5000 an, was sollte dacher von mir sinfrei sein?
der Hersteller sagt somit von sich selber aus das ding ist mÃ¼ll.

warum meinst sind diese werte so wichtig, weil man eben dadurch abschÃ¤tzen kann worauf man sich da einlÃ¤st.

das ding ist ne sprichwÃ¶rtliche PlastiktÃ¼te und nicht mehr.

einfach gesagt man zieht es an innerhalb von 10 min fÃ¤ngt einem im inneren!! der jacke an das wasser runterzulaufen.

da kauft man sich besser 2 schwarze grosse mÃ¼llplastiksÃ¤cke klebt sich mit Klebeband nen anzug daraus zusammen und es kostet nur 1â¬ und ist vom Effekt das gleiche.

und eben aus dem grund bezweifle ich einfach mal das jemand wirklich so dumm ist fÃ¼r ein Produkt das keine 30â¬ wert ist , 250â¬ hinzulegen.
regenkombi ist prinzipiel keine schlechte Idee aber halt nicht aus dem billigsten ramsch gewebe, welches diese bikesuit schrottteil verwendet.

hier mal ein top Produkt dieser art.
http://www.outdoorworlds.de/bekleid...norroena-lofoten-overall/a-1547/?ReferrerID=3

und hier eins wo preis Leistung stimmt.
http://www.industrieklettershop.de/artikel_detail.php?id=2395&PHPSESSID=i1ka9hjf7432u8ml8412efgtf3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odlo_girl (18. März 2013)

Sehr merkwürdig, ich schwitze genau so in meiner teueren Gore Bike Regenjacke, daher würde ich nicht nur auf die technischen Angaben stützen wollen.

Hat sonst jemand den Anzug probiert ?


----------



## FeuerzeugHarry (18. März 2013)

wer es warm haben möchte,wind und wasserdicht sollte sich Skikleidung kaufe. da hat man alles zusammen


----------



## -dave- (31. Mai 2013)

hätte ein paar fragen zu dem 80 bundesheer regenschutz:

wie seit ihr mittlerweile damit zufrieden ?
wie ist das packmaß ?
wie fühlt sich das material auf der haut an (klebt es) ?
geht die jacke hinten weit genug nach unten ?
auf den bildern wirkt die jacke sehr weit. täuscht das oder ist das wirklich so ? will nicht wirklich mit so einem zelt rumfahren...
wie sind die größen bei army-warehouse.at zu interpretieren ?


----------



## xc_fahrer (31. Mai 2013)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> GoreTex Regenkombi von Haglöfs. Hat grad vor ein paar Tagen den ISPO Gold Award gewonnen.


Schaut man sich das Teil an, sieht man doch sofort, daß die nicht fürs Radl gedacht ist und dafür auch nicht wirklich taugt. Die Verstärkung an den Beinenden soll ein Durchscheuern beim Gehen verhindern. Als Radler braucht man stattdessen an Klettbänder oder sowas, um das Hosenbein engzustellen, damit man nicht in die Kette kommt. Im Schrittbereich muß die Hose verstärkt sein, sonst ist sie von Sattel bald durchgescheuert. Die Kaputze muß auch fürs Radl gemacht sein, sonst rutscht sie ins Gesicht und man sieht nichts mehr. Außerdem dürfte das Ding ordenlich flattern, wenn man in gekrümmter Haltung auf dem Radl sitzt.

Das gute Stück ist für Bergsteiger gedacht.

Ich bin auch schon ziemlich fertig wegen des andauernden Regens. Aber Leute, laßt Euch gesagt sein: beim Gehen kann man sich recht gut mit der richtigen Bekleidung schützen. Beim Radln geht das nicht wirklich.


----------



## Nachaz (31. Mai 2013)

-dave- schrieb:


> hätte ein paar fragen zu dem 80 bundesheer regenschutz:



wie seit ihr mittlerweile damit zufrieden ? -> *Recht ordentlich.*
wie ist das packmaß ? -> *~ 10l, bekommt man evtl. kleiner.*
wie fühlt sich das material auf der haut an (klebt es) ? -> *Nicht wie eine Plastiktüte, aber schon ein klein wenig an den Knien. 3/4 Radlerhose hilft, geht aber mMn auch ohne.*
geht die jacke hinten weit genug nach unten ? -> *Hat genau die richtige Länge. A* bleibt trocken, man bleibt aber auch nicht an der Sattelnase hängen.* *Das wird durch einen Stretch-Bund begünstigt.*
auf den bildern wirkt die jacke sehr weit. täuscht das oder ist das wirklich so ? will nicht wirklich mit so einem zelt rumfahren... -> *Der Schnitt ist ein wenig pluderig, aber noch durchaus im Rahmen.* *Auf jeden Fall besser als bei den BW-Klamotten. Durch die Stretch-Bünde weht und flattert nix.*
wie sind die größen bei army-warehouse.at zu interpretieren ? -> *Bei mir keine Auffälligkeiten.*

Einzige Kleinigkeit noch:
(Zumindest mir) zu warm über 5°, bin aber auch das Gegenteil einer Frostbeule. Ich fahr dann halt mit halb geöffneter Jacke.

Fazit:
Lohnende Anschaffung, hat aber leider bei uns in letzter Zeit keinen richtigen Dauerregen gegeben, dass man wirklich von einem Härtetest sprechen könnte. Bin letztens am Rhein ~ 15m durch knietiefes Wasser gefahren -> ist dank Gamaschen+SH-MW81 alles trocken geblieben. Hat mich selbst überrascht.


----------



## decay (2. Juni 2013)

xc_fahrer schrieb:


> Das gute Stück ist für Bergsteiger gedacht.



Skifahrer  Und imho zu teuer, rechne mal mit 800-1200 Euro fuer das Ding.
Ich fahr mit meiner alten Ski Pro Shell Jacke und einer normalen Sugoi Regenhose. Die ist dicht, irgendwann schwitzt man halt drunter. Aehnlich auch mit der Jacke, nur gefühlt etwas weniger. Helm passt unter meine 3 Jahre alte Scott Jacke gut drunter. Schuhe dann meist ein paar Meindl Gore Tex Trekking/Wanderstiefel, die halten sehr gut obwohl schon 5 Jahre alt.

Btw. www.backcountry.com ist eigentlich ganz gut fuer Hardshellschnapper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matschgo (2. Juni 2013)

Jeder der mal im Österreichischen Bundesheer war, weiß, dass diese hochgepriesene Regenkombo hier, der mit Abstand ärgste Mist ist und in etwa so dicht hält wie eine Fleecejacke. Nach ner halben Stunde ist man da drin klitschnass.

Gerade bei Outdoorbekleidung gilt die Devise: Wer billig kauft, kauft 2 Mal.


----------



## lorenz4510 (2. Juni 2013)

Matschgo schrieb:


> Gerade bei Outdoorbekleidung gilt die Devise: Wer billig kauft, kauft 2 Mal.


 
das ist unsin, gibt mehr als genug günstige Produkte die überteuertes markezeugs links liegen lassen.

zu BH Regenschutz:
das diese regenkombo grundsätzlich undicht ist bezweifle ich ebenfalls, da gore selbst bei arme Kleidung Richtlinien vorschreibt um ne Dichtheit zu garantieren.

aber mir ist durchaus klar das es auch tonnenweise gebraucht regen/nässeschutzbekleidung im bund gibt die längst nicht mehr dicht ist und trotzdem nicht ausgemustert wird sondern weiterhin ausgegeben und verwendet.


----------



## x-rossi (8. August 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Hab die Ösikombi mal bestellt - mal schauen was sie taugt.


interessehalber - hat der kradanzug getaugt?

danke.


----------



## LANDOs (28. Oktober 2013)

*Vaude Tiak Hose und Jacke* hat in der aktuellen Mountainbike mit sehr gut abgeschnitten und ist im Gegensatz zu Löffler der Preis/Leistungssieger... gibbet auch auf amazon günstig


----------



## Nachaz (28. Oktober 2013)

Die Vaude-Hose die ich damals hatte war auch Testsieger, hat aber nichts getaugt.


----------



## lorenz4510 (28. Oktober 2013)

ist halt immer so ne Sache worin die tests bestehen oder wieviele werbeeinchaltungen ein Label in nem Magazin bezahlt.

der knaller war ja vor einigen Monaten der outdoorbekleidungstest bei Stiftung warentest, jack wolfhaut gewonnen.

ich glaub die Zeitschriften haben gar keinen spur seriösität mehr....


----------



## humhum (28. Oktober 2013)

hehe, ich musste an Dich denken, lorenz, als ich von dem Test erfuhr 
Dein Post in dem Du Dich zu der eingeklebten Beschichtung geÃ¤uÃert hast, ist mir gut in Erinnerung.
Ich war als ich den las ein bisschen traurig, weil ich mir kurz zuvor die Tiak fÃ¼r ~70â¬ gekauft hatte und das GefÃ¼hl bekam, auf das falsche Regenpferd gesetzt zu haben.

Bisher hatte ich sie erst 3 mal an. Bin mal gespannt, wann sie den Geist aufgibt...


----------



## lorenz4510 (28. Oktober 2013)

naja ganz so furchbar find ich solche teile auch ned hab auch mal vor knapp 2 jahren so ne hose gekauft zwecks leicht.....

ist bei mir damals ne stadler hose geworden.

gefiel mir besser vom aufbau her als vaudes und co.
leicht gut ~200 gramm,ganze hose aus superangenehmen weichen polyestermaterial mit passendem packsack fÃ¼r die hose dabei, schrumpft damit auf die grÃ¶sse ner 0,33l coladose.

innen halt ne Beschichtung "pseudomembram" soll vermutlich ne 2,5l sein, wie das ganze ceplex zeugs von vaude oder ne paclite.

im gesÃ¤ss ne tolle VerstÃ¤rkung, robustes 3Lagen material, in 2 jahren bei gelegentlicher Nutzung nix zerscheuert im schritt.
glaub 40â¬ kostete diese Dynamics hose dort und deklassierte trotz allem jede vaude und co zwecks gesammteigenschaften.

nur die hosegrÃ¶ssenangaben waren der Horror, ich musste mir 2 stÃ¼ck aus dem lager bringen lassen zum probieren.
 normal passt mir immer M-L je nach Hersteller aber bei der stadler selbsbau..... L viel zu klein xl ebenfall XXl bekamm ich mit gewalt Ã¼ber das gesÃ¤ss, erst XXXL war annehmbar und hab ich dann sogar behalten.

das teil hab ich immer noch und wenn ich was "leichtes" mal mithaben will liegt diese bei mir im Rucksack meist rum.

vaude verlangt fÃ¼r solche teile gut 100â¬ grossteils ohne VerstÃ¤rkung im schritt somit schnell geschichte......
die tiak hose hat zwar ne verstÃ¤rkung im schritt aber wiegt gut 50gramm mehr als die stadler hose und kostet fast das 3 fache....


----------



## LANDOs (29. Oktober 2013)

@Lorenz: Was sagst Du denn zu den Altura Night Vision Überhose:

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/altura/night-vision-overtrouser-ec019970

Kostet ca. 50 Euro und wird in England, dem Land des Regen sehr gern gekauft und mit Zufriedenheit benutzt... Gibt es dazu Erfahrungen?


----------



## lorenz4510 (29. Oktober 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> @_Lorenz_: Was sagst Du denn zu den Altura Night Vision Ãberhose:


 
nix fÃ¼r mich, wirkt auf Bildern zu plump!
 Ã¼ber das gewicht ist garnix zu finden, was bei ner Ã¼berhose die man im Rucksack rumschleppt ein sehr wichtiger punkt ist, vermutlich unnÃ¶tig schwer 400g?

grosses rÃ¤tsel ist mir: in ne Ã¼berhose an ner kritischen stelle ne unsinige tasche draufmachen am hintern? damit sie noch schneller undicht wird?

und die einzigen specs die zu finden sind ist 5000mvtr somit auch ne 5000er WassersÃ¤ule wenns ne 1:1 PU Beschichtung ist.

und die kreuz und quer drufgeklebten reflexstreifen..... ansichtsache ob es lustig ausschaut oder ned.

ich find sowas keine 20â¬ wert........ du wolltest meine Meinung.
dann lieber sowas einfaches.
http://www.radonline.de/apura-regenhose-commuting-neongelb.html?gclid=CMu_lfLZvLoCFQlb3godlQIAAA

ist leichter zuverlÃ¤ssiger und hat auch paar reflexdinger drufgeklebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-rs (6. November 2013)

HI,

ich hab die Endura heute das erste Mal im Einsatz gehabt. Gerade dass die Hose weit geschnitten ist, ist für mich ein Grund gewesen in Irland mir die Hose zu kaufen.

Ich muss im Anzug ins Büro und da kann man die Hose gut drüberziehen. 

30 MInuten Heimweg heute und die Anzughose ist trocken geblieben.

ars


----------



## mfux (6. November 2013)

Am Sonntag die Tiak-Pants von Vaude 3std im Dauerregen getestet. Absolut dicht. Bin sehr zufrieden. Mal schaun, wie lang sie dicht bleibt...
Dazu (noch) ne alte Gonso-Jacke und Vaude Hikingschuhe. 
Hab meine Regenkombi gefunden!


----------



## lorenz4510 (7. November 2013)

@_mfux_

solltest dir nochmal durchlesen um was es in diesem beitrag geht!
ne "ultimative" regenkombi wird gesucht wo man keine kompromisse machen muss für vielstündige regenfahrten, nicht 0815 zeugs.



Nachaz schrieb:


> [FONT="]Das bedeutet, dass man aus meiner Sicht folgendes braucht (in der Reihenfolge):[/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ebenfalls im eigangspost ist doch schon vermerkt das diese ganzen vaude sprays,tiak,usw... unerwünscht sind da sie nen 2,5l aufbau haben und darum an der haut kleben und mechanisch nix aushalten.

somit geht's hier um robuste und zuverlässige 3-lagige regenbekleidung.

ist zwar schön das du deine Neuerwerbung getestet hast und damit zufrieden bis nur mit diesem Thema hats nun ma wenig zu tun.


----------



## client (8. November 2013)

Ich mache alle jubel Jahre Langstreckentouren mit dem MTB und Rucksack, wobei ich mich fast ausschließlich im Gelände und auf Feld und Forstwegen fortbewege.
Bei meiner letzten Tour, die im Herbst stattgefunden hat (nicht 2013), mußte ich von Flensburg ausgehend fast vier Tage im Starkregen fahren. Erstaunlicherweise haben die Regensachen Vaude Jacke event und Hose ceplex einen sehr guten Eindruck bei mir hinterlassen.
Ohne Zweifel schwitzt man spürbar, aber es wurde in den Sachen nie unangenehm naß oder kalt und der Regen ist nicht eingedrungen.
Leider hält die Vaude- Regenkleidung nicht sehr lang, egal wie vorschriftsmäßig die Sachen gewaschen werden, die Dauerdichtigkeit ist nach aller spätestens einer Saison dahin!
Ich habe mir die gleiche Jacke danach erneut gekauft, war aber sehr enttäuscht, dass diese nach kurzer Zeit an beiden Oberarmen starken Wassereinbruch hatte.
Frühe habe ich immer die sehr teuren Gore Regensachen gekauft, die sind rubust und halten bei ordentlicher Pflege etwas länger als die Vaudesachen. 
Aber die aktuelle Gore Regenbekleidung ist viel zu teuer. leider.

Es gibt eigentlich nur zwei realistische Möglichkeiten wenn man häufig bei schlechten Wetter biked: Jedes Jahr neue Sachen kaufen (teuer) oder akzeptieren, dass die Bekleidung nach 1-2 Fahrstunden komplett durchnässt ist.
Ganz wichtig ist für mich jedoch auch die Bekleidung die ich unter der Regenbekleidung trage. Wenn es etwas kühler ist, dann trage ich aus dem Laufbereich zwei hochwertige Unterhemden übereinander, statt dem Trikot. Die Hemden aus der Lauffraktion sind stärker aufgeraut und haben deshalb mehr Oberfläche zur Schweißaufnahme/Verteilung. Langstreckenläufer schwitzen meisten stärker im Training als ein Biker und werden weniger vom Fahrtwind ausgekühlt, weshalb die Klamotte von denen auf größere Schweißaufnahme ausgelegt sind, so ist meine Erfahrung zumindest.

Derzeit suche ich auch wieder eine gut Regenjacke, eng anliegend, guter Rückenschutz, dicht auch bei starkem Regen und halbwegs atmungsaktiv. Ergo die noch nicht produzierte Wunderjacke.


----------



## MucPaul (9. November 2013)

client schrieb:


> Ich mache alle jubel Jahre Langstreckentouren mit dem MTB und Rucksack, wobei ich mich fast ausschließlich im Gelände und auf Feld und Forstwegen fortbewege.
> Bei meiner letzten Tour, die im Herbst stattgefunden hat (nicht 2013), mußte ich von Flensburg ausgehend fast vier Tage im Starkregen fahren. Erstaunlicherweise haben die Regensachen Vaude Jacke event und Hose ceplex einen sehr guten Eindruck bei mir hinterlassen.
> Ohne Zweifel schwitzt man spürbar, aber es wurde in den Sachen nie unangenehm naß oder kalt und der Regen ist nicht eingedrungen.
> Leider hält die Vaude- Regenkleidung nicht sehr lang, egal wie vorschriftsmäßig die Sachen gewaschen werden, die Dauerdichtigkeit ist nach aller spätestens einer Saison dahin!
> ...



Das wundert mich jetzt. Ich habe auch eine Vaude (Winter-)Jacke.
Das Ceplex ist eigentlich eine sehr wasserdichte Membran, mit viel weniger Wasserdampfdurchlass als Gore-Tex vor ca. 5 Jahren. (Leider). Probleme mit Wassereinbruch hatte ich aber noch nie.
Bist Du sicher, daß die Nähte dicht sind? Wenn die Jacke nass wird, heisst das nur, dass das Obermaterial mal wieder eine Imprägnierung braucht. Aber durchnässen dürfte sie eigentlich gar nicht.


----------



## lorenz4510 (9. November 2013)

bei den ganzen 2,5 lagen zeug musst auch den gängigen anwendungsfehler berücksichtigen.
beim anziehen schleift man kurz mit andere Kleidung, der Hand oder sonst was zu fest über die Membran schon gibt's ne riss+ Undichtheit.....

das zeug ist zu empfindlich beim anziehen da nun mal schutzlose schicht innen.

früher hatte ich mir 2 regenhosen in der art innerhalb von nur 2 jhren geschrottet nur weil ich immer mit schuhen eingestiegen bin die Gummisohle irgendwo die Membran falsch berrührt hat.....

ich hab noch so ne regenhosen art daheim nur einsteigen tu ich da nur noch ohne schuhe.

das 2,5L zeug ist grenzwertig da es nur schief angesehen werden muss und schon kapput wird.


----------



## Nachaz (9. November 2013)

Also, bin gegenwärtig noch etwas eingeschränkt, wg. Kreuzbandplastik vor 8 Wochen, aber die ÖBH-Kombi hat jetzt bei mir bei 8°/2,5h Dauerregen einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen. Drunter warn es ein Trikot und eine 3/4 Hose, an den Füßen meine Shimano-Winterschuhe.

Kritikpunkte:
- Wäre ich schneller gefahren, wär's zu warm gewesen, dank Knie-OP (~20km/h Flachland), war die Temperatur perfekt - wenig Schweißnässe
- Leicht klammes Gefühl an den Knien und am Gesäß, aber noch voll im Rahmen.

Positiv überrascht hat mich, das man mit der Hose gut hinter den Sattel und wieder davor kommt. Mit meiner kurzen Hose von Gore (Countdown 2.0) geht das deutlich schlechter. Das sollte den Entwicklern von Gore mal zu denken geben...


----------



## Nachaz (16. Dezember 2013)

Update - noch etwas positives weis ich zu berichten.

Ich habe letztens in einer engen Kurve auf nasser Landstrasse den Grip meines (zu dem Zeitpunkt seit ~600km überfälligen) Crossmark am HR überschätzt - lt. meinem Garmin mit 46,8 km/h.

Ich war total verdattert: auf dem ÖBH-Krad-Anzug ist kaum eine Spur zu sehen, am linken Knie etwas Abrieb, am linken Ellbogen konnte ich nix entdecken - und das trotz einer 2-Euro-Stück großen Verbrennung/Abschürfung am Ellbogen und einem etwas kleineren Loch in meiner 3/4-Hose mit zugehöriger Schürfwunde. 

Dicht scheint das Ding übreaschenderweise auch noch zu sein, zumidest konnte ich an den beiden Stellen bislang kein Eindringen von Wasser bemerken .

Will mir nicht ausmalen, wie das in einem dünnen Regenjäckchen ausgegangen wäre... bin schon mehrere Meter über Asphalt gerutscht bevor ich im Feld ankam.


----------



## moxrox (21. Dezember 2013)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Update - noch etwas positives weis ich zu berichten.
> 
> Ich habe letztens in einer engen Kurve auf nasser Landstrasse den Grip meines (zu dem Zeitpunkt seit ~600km überfälligen) Crossmark am HR überschätzt - lt. meinem Garmin mit 46,8 km/h.
> 
> ...



Danke für das feedback, scheinbar taugt das GoreTEX ÖBH Regenset


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 224116 (26. Dezember 2013)

Hab auch Vaude Regenbekleidung, Jacke+Hose+Überschuhe und Rucksack-Haube, alles hält wunderbar.
Jacke und Hose hab ich zwischendurch (nachn paar Monaten) mit Imprägnierzeug präpariert.

Danach ist der Regenschutz wie neu. Kann das Zeug von Vaude also nur empfehlen. 
Auch für mehrstündigen Dauerregen!


----------



## lorenz4510 (26. Dezember 2013)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Kann das Zeug von Vaude also nur empfehlen.
> Auch für mehrstündigen Dauerregen!


 
und was ist daran das ultimative? ne Plastiktüte bekommt das ja auch hin.

hast eventuell den ersten beitrag nicht gelesen um was es hier geht?


----------



## Deleted 224116 (26. Dezember 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> und was ist daran das ultimative? ne Plastiktüte bekommt das ja auch hin.
> 
> hast eventuell den ersten beitrag nicht gelesen um was es hier geht?



Ne Plastiktüte bekommt das eben nicht hin....

ich hab den beitrag gelesen, nur bin ich der Meinung bei Dauerregen gibts jede Menge vernünftige Regenbekleidung.
Und ich bin unter den Klamotten noch nie nass geworden, auch bei Dauerregen nicht.

Von daher versteh ich nicht was du noch willst, du redest immer von "ultimative"... aber trocken bleibt man auch so... andere Leute machen es vor. Oder wie wärs wenn du gleich mitm U-boot losfährst, wenn du so eine Angst hast um jeden Tropfen Wasser der dich erreichen könnte?

Mir fehlt die Logik an diesem Thread


----------



## lorenz4510 (27. Dezember 2013)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Mir fehlt die Logik an diesem Thread


 
die Logik ist das es um die bestmögliche lösung geht.

wenns den ersten beitrag durchgelesen hast wirst ja die ganzen punkte mitbekommen haben die der suchende gerne haben würde.

es mag auch sein das du noch nie nass geworden bist bei regen vom regen selber, das werde ich auch eigentlich nie egal was ich an habe.

der entscheidende punkt ist aber das die meisten Nutzer beim radfahren mehr oder weniger stark schwitzen und der eigentliche kampft um von innen nicht zu durchnässen das eigentliche Problem ist.

von aussen wirst auch mit ner 20€ regenbekleidung nicht nass"sobald sie halbwegs vernünftig zugekleistert ist innen" da ist eigentlich absolut nix dabei diesen punkt zu erfüllen, die ganzen anderen punkte die erwünscht sind ist was anderes.........

naja dann postest du allgemein vaude beim Thema ultimative regenbekleidung? und keine modellbezeichnung dazu?
im ersten beitrag steht doch das der Fragesteller ne vaude spray mal hatte und mehr als nur unzufrieden mit der ramschigen billighose war!!
die war nicht mal dicht mit ihrer billigbeschichtung zudem hat sie natürlich nicht mal im Ansatz einen der anderen wichtigen punkte des Fragestellers erfüllt.


----------



## Nachaz (27. Dezember 2013)

Habt euch lieb...
Bei mir war das Vaude-Zeugs nach 2 Stunden Regen durch, mittlerweile - trotz Imprägnierwaschmittel - nach einer Stunde, je nach Regenstärke früher. Aber wenn es dem Herrn Whistler denn reicht, so reicht es ihm.


----------



## lorenz4510 (27. Dezember 2013)

jo für manch einen mags reichen ich hatte vor x jahren auch mal so ein vaude Produkt und bei mir hat sich die billig ceplex Beschichtung nach paar Monaten gelöst, seitcher kauf ich kein vaude ramsch zeugs mehr.

für manche reicht sowas für manche nicht mit ultimativ hat so ein plunder aber nun ma nix zu tun, darum gehts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3idoronyh (27. Dezember 2013)

"Mit dem U Boot los" ist herrlich!

Im Ersnt, wenns schüttet, braucht man dichtes regenzeug.
Das kann nicht atmen, das tun Membranen aber auch nie wirklich, schon garnicht, wenns innen feucht, aussen feucht ist.
Ideal ist softshell, Vaude etwa, das hält lange nicht alles, aber viel ab, und wenns stärker regnet, zieht man die mitgenommenene, dünne, dichte Regenjacke über.
Softshell am besten so, dass es hnten nur mit Stretch ist, Vaude matera, Kuro, sodo, usw.


Das ist meine erprobte Kombi.
Richtiger Starkregen unterwegs ist zudem selten.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (27. Dezember 2013)

Ok das schwitzen ist halt immer ein extra Problem.
Normal zieh ich aber bei Regen immer etwas unter die Regenklamotten drunter, wodurch dieses Problem (kleben der Klamotten) ausbleibt.
Wenn man nicht gerade im Monsunregen bei 35 Grad und 90% Luftfeuchtigkeit durch den Regenwald fährt, sollte das auch genügen.

Aber dafür gibts bestimmt wieder "tropische" Kleidungslösungen, die mit Radfahren nichts zutun haben. Da den perfekten - oder um lorenz4510 Worte zu benutzen, "ultimativen" Kleidungssatz zu finden, dürfte eine Lebensaufgabe werden. Ich wünsche schonmal viel Erfolg im Voraus 

Meine Vaude Hose ist übrigens keine Spray pants.
Hab die Modellbezeichnungen nicht im Kopf und bin jetzt zu faul nachzuschauen.


----------



## Nachaz (28. Dezember 2013)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Hab die Modellbezeichnungen nicht im Kopf und bin jetzt zu faul nachzuschauen.


Kurz und unangenehm, aber langfristig ohne Belang - Du bist nicht zufällig bei einer Hautkrankheit in die Lehre gegangen?

Ein großer Segen wäre es, würden diejenigen User, die nichts beizutragen haben, zur Abwechslung mal die Finger von der Tastatur lassen.



3idoronyh schrieb:


> Ideal ist softshell, Vaude etwa, das hält lange nicht alles, aber viel ab, und wenns stärker regnet, zieht man die mitgenommenene, dünne, dichte Regenjacke über.



Der Zwei-Schichten-Ansatz ist gut, ABER: verpasst man den Punkt wo kalte Nässe bereits auf der Haut ist, nützt die dichte Schicht auch nichts. Ich bin einer von denen, die den Punkt verpassen.

Im Moment halte ich es so, dass ich bei unter 5° und >1,5mm Regen/3h die ÖBH-Kombi nehme, ansonsten Softshell. Das hat sich bewährt (in Kombination mit Agrarwetter ).

Wobei am 24.12. gab es bei uns 8,7mm Regen/3h - trotz 6,5° war ich da verdammt froh um die ÖBH-Kombi. Obwohl die Tour nur 2h gedauert hat, war meine Frau sehr nass und kalt, als wir zu Hause ankamen  (Vaude Tiak-Hose und Ceplex-Jacke - ich glaube Spray II)

Wie schon mal gesagt: ÖBH-Kombi zu dem Preis TOP. Gore Bike Wear fragt sich für die gleiche Leistung (bzw. weniger stabil, dafür leichter) 349,- Euro.


----------



## mfux (28. Dezember 2013)

Du schreibst also das die Tiak-Hose Wasser dirchlässt... Was ich nicht bstigen kann. Nicht bei Dauerregen oder kurzen, heftigen Regenschauern....
Die Hose ist ja auch als oberste, wassedichte Schucht gedacht.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (28. Dezember 2013)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Kurz und unangenehm, aber langfristig ohne Belang - Du bist nicht zufällig bei einer Hautkrankheit in die Lehre gegangen?
> 
> Ein großer Segen wäre es, würden diejenigen User, die nichts beizutragen haben, zur Abwechslung mal die Finger von der Tastatur lassen.



Wer bestimmt denn, was ein Beitrag ist? Du?
Da muss ich dich enttäuschen. Ob du meinen Beitrag sinnvoll findest oder nicht, du wirst ihn respektieren müssen...


----------



## lorenz4510 (28. Dezember 2013)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Hab auch Vaude Regenbekleidung, Jacke+Hose+Überschuhe und Rucksack-Haube, alles hält wunderbar.....
> ...
> Hab die Modellbezeichnungen nicht im Kopf und bin jetzt zu faul nachzuschauen. .....


 
andere frage, glaubst wirklich das ist sinvoll?
vaude hat in erster linie 0815 ramschzeugs, und das dann in den beitrag "ultimative regenbekleidung" reinzuschreiben und dann ned mal das Modell welches den nun so viel besser sein soll+begründung,als ne Aldi und co 10€ Plastiktüte?

das einzige was deinen beiträgen zu entnehmen ist , das du Werbung für vaude machst...


----------



## x-rossi (28. Dezember 2013)

geht es hier um diesen Bundesheer Nässeschutzanzug für Kradfahrer? kann mir bitte wer die größenangaben übersetzen


----------



## moxrox (28. Dezember 2013)

moxrox schrieb:


> @ Nachaz
> 
> Ich bin Ã¼ber folgende GORE TEX  Bekleidung bei Regen gestolpert, scheint recht interessant zu sein vor allem bei dem gÃ¼nstigen Preis.
> 
> ...



In der Beschreibung des ebay Angebotes gibt es einen link für die Größentabelle der ÖBH Kradanzugs.

edit: das .jpg scheint nicht mehr zu funktionieren. Hier gibt es noch eine Größentabelle des ÖBH: https://www.militaerversand.at/de/kundenservice/masztabelle


----------



## Deleted 224116 (28. Dezember 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> andere frage, glaubst wirklich das ist sinvoll?
> vaude hat in erster linie 0815 ramschzeugs, und das dann in den beitrag "ultimative regenbekleidung" reinzuschreiben und dann ned mal das Modell welches den nun so viel besser sein soll+begründung,als ne Aldi und co 10€ Plastiktüte?
> 
> das einzige was deinen beiträgen zu entnehmen ist , das du Werbung für vaude machst...



So wie ich angeblich Werbung mache, erzählst du nur Blech...

Ramschzeugs?
Woher nimmst du diese fundierte Aussage? Von deinem Wahrsager Stammtisch?

Deswegen hat Vaude auch so einen guten Ruf und soviele Auszeichnungen für hervorragende funktionelle Kleidung bekommen, weil sie nur RAMSCHZEUGS herstellen. Ergibt Sinn! 

Viel Erfolg bei der Suche nach der Plastiktüte


----------



## vitaminc (30. Dezember 2013)

Vaude hat grundsolide Sportkleidung, ich verstehe auch nicht ganz, was daran Ramsch sein soll?
Und die vielen Umweltpreise die Vaude kassiert kommen wahrscheinlich auch nur von ungefähr..

Es mag sein dass Sympatex mit Gore nicht ganz mithalten kann, aber der Vorsprung ist über die Jahre schon kleiner geworden, würde mich also nicht wundern, wenn Vaude da noch weiter zulegen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (30. Dezember 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Vaude hat grundsolide Sportkleidung, ich verstehe auch nicht ganz, was daran Ramsch sein soll?..


 
jo mit sympatex hate recht das zeug ist passabel.
 aber 98% der vaudeprodukte sind nun mal mit der lausigen PU Beschichtung überzogen"ceplex" nix sympatex, und das zeug ist ramsch.



vitaminc schrieb:


> Und die vielen Umweltpreise die Vaude kassiert kommen wahrscheinlich auch nur von ungefähr..


 
vaude einer der top "Chemie" umweltverschmutzer=umweltpreise dafür??? ironie?


----------



## vitaminc (1. Januar 2014)

@lorenz4510
Zur Funktion von Ceplex kann ich nix schreiben, außer dass es zu 100% ökologisch abbaubar ist, im Gegensatz GoreTex leider aufgrund von PTFE eigentlich Sondermüll ist. 



> vaude einer der top "Chemie" umweltverschmutzer=umweltpreise dafür??? ironie


Du schließt von solch einer Meldung automatisch darauf dass Vaude einer der Top Umweltverschmutzer ist?
http://www.alpin.de/news/6d48e826-2.../vaude-reagiert-auf-greenpeace-test/news.html
http://www.wwf.de/zusammenarbeit-mit-unternehmen/vaude-sport/


----------



## lorenz4510 (1. Januar 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @lorenz4510
> Zur Funktion von Ceplex kann ich nix schreiben, außer dass es zu 100% ökologisch abbaubar ist, im Gegensatz GoreTex leider aufgrund von PTFE eigentlich Sondermüll ist.


 
ceplex=PU=gefährlicher Sondermüll wie jede Plaste.

zitat:


> Die Herstellung von PU verschlingt etwa 11% des weltweit produzierten Chlors. Mittlerweile wurden verschiedene Technologien für die chlorfreie PU-Produktion entwickelt (Prognos 1994). Diese Alternativverfahren stellen in gewisser Weise eine ökologische Verbesserung dar, schädigen jedoch durch den Einsatz gefährlicher Isocyanate noch immer Mensch und Umwelt. So wurde die Produktion von PU wurde mit Gesundheitsschäden der Arbeiter in Zusammenhang gebracht, u.a. mit dem sogenannten «Isocyanat-Asthma», einer lebensbedrohenden Krankheit (DTI 1993). Auch die Entsorgung ist problematisch, bei der Verbrennung von PU werden zahlreiche gefährliche Chemikalien wie Isocyanate, Blausäure und Dioxine freigesetzt, selbst in Deponien wirkt er giftig, er zersetzt sich in klimaschädliche Stoffe.


 
ich weis ja ned was deiner Definition nach an dieser Plaste 100% ökoligisch ist???


zu deinem werbebeitrag:
http://www.alpin.de/news/6d48e826-2.../vaude-reagiert-auf-greenpeace-test/news.html

zitat daraus:


> Zwar arbeite man fieberhaft an Alternativen, bekennt aber auch, dass man momentan auf DWR (noch) nicht verzichten könne.


 
ein gequirlter müll diese aussage!!!!
gibt schon seit 20 jahren PFC freie Imprägnierungen, die sogar von firmen verwendet werden die sich selber nicht als mega bio-ökologisch oder umweltfreundlich bezeichnen wie vaude sich gerne selber verkaufen will.

vaude ist so gesehn ne lachnummer:
wenn man chemieverseuchte produkte produziert die 100% umweltschädlich  sind soll man dazu stehen und sich nicht mit faulen ausreden aus der affaire ziehen wollen.....


----------



## kreisbremser (1. Januar 2014)

ich persönlich finde auch im bezug auf ultimative regenkleidung den umweltaspekt sehr wichtig. ich bin froh das u.a. lorenz einige links beigetragen hat. bin bisher davon ausgegangen dass vaude tatsächlich ein etwas grünerer produzent sei.


----------



## lorenz4510 (1. Januar 2014)

jo wie vaude mit der Eigenwerbung das sie selber: bio-öko- green und bluelabel oder wie die das auch immer nennen durchkommen ist mir zu 100% ein rätsel!!!!
 die fertigen in den gleichen Fabriken im asiatischen raum unter den gleichen Bedingungen wie alle anderen hersteller und das zeug wird genauso in den gleichen chemiebrühen getränkt wie bei allen anderen Herstellern.

naja solange die mit der eingenlobpreisung durchkommen und manch einer dass sogar für voll nimmt und deswegen dort kauft....

ich für meinen teil finde Konzerne besser die zumindest zu dem stehen was sie machen und wie sie es machen, ohne sich selber mit falscher Werbung auf nen Podest zu heben.


----------



## vitaminc (1. Januar 2014)

@lorenz4510
Mag sein, dass PU nicht 100% biologisch abbaubar ist, den aktuellen Stand kenne ich dazu nicht, und dein Greenpeace Artikel stammt auch nur von 2005. Meinetwegen kann Vaude komplett auf Ceplex verzichten, und sich weiter verstärkt in Richtung Sympatex (Polyester) entwickeln.



> gibt schon seit 20 jahren PFC freie Imprägnierungen, die sogar von firmen verwendet werden die sich selber nicht als mega bio-ökologisch oder umweltfreundlich bezeichnen wie vaude sich gerne selber verkaufen will.


Die da wären?
GoreTex schon mal nicht, ist ja quasi der König der Fluorcarbone !!



> vaude ist so gesehn ne lachnummer:
> wenn man chemieverseuchte produkte produziert die 100% umweltschädlich sind soll man dazu stehen und sich nicht mit faulen ausreden aus der affaire ziehen wollen.....



Was für faule Ausreden?
Ist Sympatex neuerdings ebenfalls 100% umweltschädlich?
Auch PU ist nicht 100% umweltschädlich, es ist biologisch abbaubar, laut dem Greenpeace Artikel leider nicht zu 100% wie ich zu erst angenommen habe. 

Wie steht es im Vergleich zu PTFE ?


> In den letzten Jahren ist die Herstellung von Fluorpolymeren in die Kritik geraten, da die dabei benötigte Perfluoroctansäure (wie alle perfluorierten Tenside) als persistenter und bioakkumulativer organischer Stoff im Verdacht steht,krebserregende und auch sonstige toxische Eigenschaften zu haben. Bei der Herstellung von Teflon entstehen langlebige perfluorierte Alkylsubstanzen, die in der Muttermilch nachgewiesen werden können. Wie sich diese Substanzen auf die Gesundheit auswirken, ist unklar[20]. Tierversuche legen allerdings nahe, dass die tatsächlich in den Körpern der Bevölkerung in Deutschland vorhandene Konzentration gesundheitlich unbedenklich ist und auch, trotz der Akkumulation, wieder zurückgeht[21].
> 
> Bei der Entsorgung (Verbrennung) von Perfluorpolymeren gelangen Fluorverbindungen in die Umwelt, typischerweise Flusssäure und Perfluorkohlenwasserstoffe wie Tetrafluorethen oder Trifluoressigsäure.[22]
> 
> ...


----------



## lorenz4510 (1. Januar 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> GoreTex schon mal nicht, ist ja quasi der König der Fluorcarbone !!


 
naja womit man gore imprägniert kann man sich schon aussuchen als gewebekäufer!!!
aber stimmt die meisten Hersteller kaufen das gewebe mit ner fluorcarbon Imprägnierung da am billigsten.
99% aller wasserabweisenden textilien weltweit sind nur mal nebenbei erwähnt damit getränkt.

es gibt durchaus aber auch gore tex Bekleidung die ne alternative beispielsweise wachsimprägnierung hat, somit 100% chemiefrei.



vitaminc schrieb:


> Die da wären?


 
das Thema hatten wir hier schon siehe beitrag # 8.

wie schon oben erwähnt kann man einfaches wachs"ja das zeug von ner kerze" verwende und hat die gleiche Funktionalität, und wie man sich denken kann hat ne wachsbasierende imprägnierung mit chemie rein garnix zu tun.


----------



## 3idoronyh (2. Januar 2014)

Lachhaft.
Wachscottonjacken sind ältester Mist aus Motorradzeitren....60er oder 50er Jahre, das schmiert, schmutzt, kann nicht gewaschen werden, und ist sonne schmuddelige Jacke, die einige Oldtimer Moppedfahrer fahren.
ist NULL mit ner modernen Menbran zu vergleichen!
Schwer, schmierig, Mist!


----------



## vitaminc (2. Januar 2014)

> es gibt durchaus aber auch gore tex Bekleidung die ne alternative beispielsweise wachsimprägnierung hat, somit 100% chemiefrei


Wir reden nicht von irgendwelchen versteckten Klamotten die es in einzelnen/wenigen Ökoläden gibt, sondern es geht prinzipiell immer erst um die Masse.

Und wie viel Paraffin ist in dem Wachs enthalten welches für die Imprägnierung verwendet wird?



> das Thema hatten wir hier schon siehe beitrag # 8.



Wenn schon von Nikwax die Rede ist, kann man auch noch http://www.paramo-clothing.com/de-de/ in die Runde werfen. Um herauszufinden wie gut Nikwax Analogy funktioniert, müsste ich mir aber erstmal eine kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachaz (2. Januar 2014)

Liebe Leute,

so erbaulich Euer Streitgespräch auch ist, ich hatte den Thread damals unter anderem eröffnet, da mir meine Vaude-Hose nicht dicht genug war.

Es ist ja schön, wenn sie für Euch reicht, hat aber nix mit dem Sinn des Threads zu tun, der da wäre:
"Was nehme ich für Regenbekleidung, wenn mir Vaude nicht mehr reicht, das Packmaß egal ist und ich keine 400,- ausgeben möchte?"

Für mich persönlich ist Vaude kein Ramsch - die Spray Pants II ist evtl. etwas ungünstig ausgeführt an den Beinen, aber sei's d'rum - sondern etwas das gut geeignet ist für Matsch, kurzen oder schwachen Regen. Aber eben nicht für starken Dauerregen.

Und mit der ÖBH-Kombi ist ja jetzt auch eine gute Ergänzung gefunden.

In diesem Sinne - frohes Neues Jahr. Fahre jetzt (in meiner Vaude-Hose) zur Arbeit.


----------



## vitaminc (2. Januar 2014)

> so erbaulich Euer Streitgespräch auch ist, ich hatte den Thread damals unter anderem eröffnet, da mir meine Vaude-Hose nicht dicht genug war.


Frohes Neues Dir auch!

Welches Streitgespräch?
Und was ist daran auszusetzen sich etwas mehr mit den Materialien und der Umwelt zu befassen?

Ist ja schön dass Du mit GoreTex zufrieden bist, aber du darfst auch gerne mal die hier testen:
http://www.paramo-clothing.com/de-d...0A577F6E,FCBDB5D3-90B7-4766-871F-389AF483A8BE


----------



## mfux (2. Januar 2014)

Ich weiss ja ned weer dir die Spray-Pants verkauft hat, mir wurde im Fachgeschäft gesagt, das die billigen Vaude-amodelle eher für kurze Schauer oder auf'm Weg ins Büro gedacht sind...


----------



## vitaminc (2. Januar 2014)

Auch interessant während Erfahrungsberichte zu den Jungs hier:
http://www.pyua.de/climaloop.html


----------



## 3idoronyh (2. Januar 2014)

Ich weiss ja nicht, wie es Euch geht, ICH kann dieses Bild nicht mehr sehen!!
Seit den 80ern, als auf einmal in der "Fuzo" in entsprechenden Läden so Jacken von Jeantex usw auftauchten, ist dieses Bild bis zur Unsäglichkeit an jeder Jacke dran....
Regen kommt nicht rein, Dampf dampft ab, tralala, alles supi!

Ob anner 10 Euro Jacke vom Aldi, oder anner 350 Eurojacke aussem Edelspiesserladen (Globi, Finisher, usw).
Immer dieses Bild...
Und, ob/inwieweit es eben zutrifft, bleibt eh immer dem Selbstversuch überlassen!


----------



## Chiccoli (2. Januar 2014)

Finde den Umweltaspekt ziemlich interessant... beitragen zu dem Thema kann ich eigentlich nur dass meine Vaude Ceplex Jacke nicht wirklich dicht ist. Jetzt hab ich quasi eine umweltverträgliche Regenjacke die ich bei Regen nicht anziehen mag, weil sie eben sifft und ich naß drunter werde. Mal ganz abgesehen davon dass die Teile sich im Frühjahr und Sommer äusserst hautwohl fahren . Da lob ich mir meine Gore Umweltsau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (2. Januar 2014)

> Finde den Umweltaspekt ziemlich interessant... beitragen zu dem Thema kann ich eigentlich nur dass meine Vaude Ceplex Jacke nicht wirklich dicht ist.


Ceplex ist halt jediglich das Einstiegssegment bei Vaude, die Erwartungen an solch PU-Beschichtungen sollten nicht all zu hoch gesteckt sein. Bei dem ganzen Umwelt-Thema muss man natürlich auch die Wirtschaftlichkeit der Unternehmen betrachten. Die müssen halt auch verkaufen, und nicht jeder will oder viel mehr kann 300 EUR für ne Regenjacke hinblättern.
Für die kurzen Wege zur Arbeit reicht Ceplex, und PU ist immer noch besser als PTFE in Bezug auf Umwelt. Ansonsten bei Vaude am Besten immer auf Sympatex zurückgreifen.



> Jetzt hab ich quasi eine umweltverträgliche Regenjacke die ich bei Regen nicht anziehen mag, weil sie eben sifft und ich naß drunter werde.


Die da wäre?

Ich bin auch noch sehr skeptisch was die Alternativen angehen, es mag sein dass es gute wasserdichte Alternativen gibt, aber Öl-Abweisend ist wahrscheinlich keine davon.


----------



## lorenz4510 (2. Januar 2014)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Liebe Leute,
> 
> so erbaulich Euer Streitgespräch auch ist, ich hatte den Thread damals unter anderem eröffnet, da mir meine Vaude-Hose nicht dicht genug war.


 
naja solang ne gespräch sachlich bleibt is es kein Streitgespräch sondern ne Diskussion mit verschiedenen Standpunkten.
bei vaude stört mich halt die Eigenwerbung"wir sind umweltfreundlich" weil es zu 100% eben nicht stimmt.

da einerseits die Beschichtungen giftig sind und sehr umweltschädlich und das PFC nochmal eins draufsetzt.



vitaminc schrieb:


> Wenn schon von Nikwax die Rede ist, kann man auch noch http://www.paramo-clothing.com/de-de/ in die Runde werfen. Um herauszufinden wie gut Nikwax Analogy funktioniert, müsste ich mir aber erstmal eine kaufen.


 
eigentlich geht's ja um die imprägniermittel des tochterunternehmes von paramo welches nikwax heist.
dieses bestehen seit gut 20 jahren auf ner wachsbasis anstatt PFC, sind gänzlich chemiefrei und funktionieren gleich gut.

und allein dieses Beispiel zeigt ganz klar das die aussage von vaude und allen anderen Konzernen das sie fieberhaft an alternativen zu flourcarbon arbeiten,......blablabla,.... gelogen sind und es schon seit Ewigkeiten erstklassige ersatz gibt.

von paramo selber hab ich auch gut 5 Kleidungsstücke die grundsätzlich ein Thema für sich sind weil sie ne völlig andere teils haushoch überlegene Technology verwenden als das typische vollpastiktütenkonzept verwenden, und so nebenbei ist die Kleidung gänzlich chemiefrei ohne das sie sich selber versuchen auf nen Podest deswegen heben.


----------



## Chiccoli (2. Januar 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ceplex ist halt jediglich das Einstiegssegment bei Vaude, die Erwartungen an solch PU-Beschichtungen sollten nicht all zu hoch gesteckt sein. Bei dem ganzen Umwelt-Thema muss man natürlich auch die Wirtschaftlichkeit der Unternehmen betrachten. Die müssen halt auch verkaufen, und nicht jeder will oder viel mehr kann 300 EUR für ne Regenjacke hinblättern.
> Für die kurzen Wege zur Arbeit reicht Ceplex, und PU ist immer noch besser als PTFE in Bezug auf Umwelt. Ansonsten bei Vaude am Besten immer auf Sympatex zurückgreifen.



Naja... es werden sämtliche Vorteile aufgelistet, aber kein Hersteller schreibt: Hey du bist im Begriff dir eine Billigjacke aus unserem Sortiment zu kaufen. Es kann dir gut passieren dass du Pitschnaß wirst. Bist du sicher dass du nicht doch lieber  + 200.- Euro ausgeben möchtest? Auch aus Gründen des Umweltschutzes... weil evtl. brauchst du nachher noch eine zweite. 

Nicht falsch verstehen... mir war schon klar dass ich bei atmungsaktivtät Abstriche machen muss. Beim Nässeschutz allerdings nicht. Wieso dann meine "Einsteigerjacke" bei normalem Regen durchnässt verstehe ich einfach nicht. Wir sprechen nicht von Wolkenbruch oder starkem Dauerregen. Mir scheint Ceplex von der Materialbeschaffenheit eine bessere Plastiktüte zu sein. Im Gegensatz zur Plastiktüte ist es aber nicht wirklich dicht. Wie sich das mit dem Umweltgedanken vereinbaren lässt ist mir nicht klar. Aber hey: wir haben auch umwelfreundliche Jacken. Ok, am Ende hab ich dann 3 Jacken. Und wie helfe ich so der Umwelt?

Dann doch lieber die Chemiekeule, aber eben einfach. Just my 5 Cents


----------



## vitaminc (2. Januar 2014)

> bei vaude stört mich halt die Eigenwerbung"wir sind umweltfreundlich" weil es zu 100% eben nicht stimmt.
> da einerseits die Beschichtungen giftig sind und sehr umweltschädlich und das PFC nochmal eins draufsetzt.


Warum sollte ein Unternehmen sich zurückhalten wenn es diverse Auszeichnungen wie Green Shape bekommt?
Machen das andere Global Player anders?

Vaude hat doch nicht bekanntgegeben, sie wären 100% Umweltfreundlich, sie geben offen zu, auf gewisse Chemie aufgrund ihres Anspruchs an Funktion NOCH nicht verzichten zu können, aber ziehen in Erwägung bis Ende des Jahres 2014 komplett Chemiefrei zu sein. Was ist denn daran jetzt so schlimm dass Du dich jedesmal an Vaude aufhängst?



> eigentlich geht's ja um die imprägniermittel des tochterunternehmes von paramo welches nikwax heist.
> dieses bestehen seit gut 20 jahren auf ner wachsbasis anstatt PFC, sind gänzlich chemiefrei und funktionieren gleich gut.


Ich dachte es wäre umgekehrt, dass Paramo die Tochter von NikWax wäre.
Und Wachsbasis ist schön & gut, wie sieht es aber mit der Nachhaltigkeit der Rohstoffe aus, weißt Du was in dem Wachs drin ist?



> und allein dieses Beispiel zeigt ganz klar das die aussage von vaude und allen anderen Konzernen das sie fieberhaft an alternativen zu flourcarbon arbeiten,......blablabla,.... gelogen sind und es schon seit Ewigkeiten erstklassige ersatz gibt.


Warum hast Du dir dann vor wenigen Monaten ne GoreTex gekauft?



> von paramo selber hab ich auch gut 5 Kleidungsstücke die grundsätzlich ein Thema für sich sind weil sie ne völlig andere teils haushoch überlegene Technology verwenden als das typische vollpastiktütenkonzept verwenden, und so nebenbei ist die Kleidung gänzlich chemiefrei ohne das sie sich selber versuchen auf nen Podest deswegen heben.


Öl-Abweisend?
Ich finde es gut wenn es solche Alternativen gibt, aber hier in Deutschland findet man nur sehr spärliche Informationen darüber.

Ich bin halt der Meinung, dass den meisten Leuten so Standard-Kram reichen würde, wer brauch schon 30000er Wassersäule?
Und das was als Atmungsaktivität immer beworben wird ist in der Praxis oft kaum spürbar, ich schwitze so oder so immer heftig bei großer Anstrengung, damit ist nicht die Fahrt zu Arbeit gemeint.


----------



## zanderschnapper (2. Januar 2014)

Nachaz schrieb:


> *Und mit der ÖBH-Kombi ist ja jetzt auch eine gute Ergänzung gefunden*.
> 
> In diesem Sinne - frohes Neues Jahr. Fahre jetzt (in meiner Vaude-Hose) zur Arbeit.



Was ist denn das für eine Marke/Bekleidung?
Hab ich noch nie was von gehört.


----------



## vitaminc (2. Januar 2014)

> Naja... es werden sämtliche Vorteile aufgelistet, aber kein Hersteller schreibt: Hey du bist im Begriff dir eine Billigjacke aus unserem Sortiment zu kaufen. Es kann dir gut passieren dass du Pitschnaß wirst. Bist du sicher dass du nicht doch lieber + 200.- Euro ausgeben möchtest? Auch aus Gründen des Umweltschutzes... weil evtl. brauchst du nachher noch eine zweite.
> 
> Nicht falsch verstehen... mir war schon klar dass ich bei atmungsaktivtät Abstriche machen muss. Beim Nässeschutz allerdings nicht. Wieso dann meine "Einsteigerjacke" bei normalem Regen durchnässt verstehe ich einfach nicht. Wir sprechen nicht von Wolkenbruch oder starkem Dauerregen. Mir scheint Ceplex von der Materialbeschaffenheit eine bessere Plastiktüte zu sein. Im Gegensatz zur Plastiktüte ist es aber nicht wirklich dicht. Wie sich das mit dem Umweltgedanken vereinbaren lässt ist mir nicht klar. Aber hey: wir haben auch umwelfreundliche Jacken. Ok, am Ende hab ich dann 3 Jacken. Und wie helfe ich so der Umwelt?
> 
> Dann doch lieber die Chemiekeule, aber eben einfach. Just my 5 Cents


Das ist doch Gang & Gebe einfach nur "Wasserdicht" zu schreiben, weiteres wird dann in Wassersäule angegeben.
http://www.mctrek.de/blog/2011/12/vaude-ceplex-funktionsmaterialien/

Sind halt vom Hersteller angegebene Daten, denen ich grundsätzlich sowieso nie Glaube 
Ceplex ist halt günstig, der Umweltgedanke haftet zwar daran, ist aber nicht vollständig umgesetzt. 
Die Chemiekeule von GoreTex ist dem Ceplex auf jeden Fall überlegen, ist aber auch andere Preisklasse.
Warum du 3 Jacken brauchst? - tust Du nicht, deswegen schreiben wir ja auch, wir informieren uns, wir kaufen, testen und verkaufen wieder, usw.

Das Erste was ich machen würde wenn ich mir ne Regenjacke kaufen sollte, ich stell mich damit minutenlang unter die Dusche. Bei Nichtgefallen geht das Ding zurück.


----------



## lorenz4510 (2. Januar 2014)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Marke/Bekleidung?
> Hab ich noch nie was von gehört.


 
geh paar seiten zurück, man sollte schon alles lesen nicht nur die letzte seite.



vitaminc schrieb:


> Warum sollte ein Unternehmen sich zurückhalten wenn es diverse Auszeichnungen wie Green Shape bekommt?
> Machen das andere Global Player anders?


 
naja womit dieses green, blue usw.... Label zu tun hat oder ob die das gar selber erfunden haben ist egal , nur sich selber unter so ner "ominösen" flage zu vermarkten um besser darzustehen gefällt mir einfach ned, da sie wie gesagt das gleiche zeug verkaufen wie alle anderen Hersteller.
wenn man greenshape googlet findet man im netz nur Infos:
das diesen namen vaude selber erfunden hat und das er eigentlich bedeutungslos ist oder ne imobilienbaufirma.



vitaminc schrieb:


> Vaude hat doch nicht bekanntgegeben, sie wären 100% Umweltfreundlich, sie geben offen zu, auf gewisse Chemie aufgrund ihres Anspruchs an Funktion NOCH nicht verzichten zu können, aber ziehen in Erwägung bis Ende des Jahres 2014 komplett Chemiefrei zu sein. Was ist denn daran jetzt so schlimm dass Du dich jedesmal an Vaude aufhängst?


 
das sie nicht 100% umweltbewusst sind ist dir aber schon klar nur mal aufgrund der vorraugegangenen Diskussion zwecks PU und PFC?
es ist mir zuminsdest klar ist das die meisten Hersteller die Umwelt stark zerstören nur wenn sich dann paar firmen wie leider vaude als das Gegenteil verkaufen das find ich daneben ist das ned nachvollziehbar?



vitaminc schrieb:


> Warum hast Du dir dann vor wenigen Monaten ne GoreTex gekauft??


 
why not? 120€ für ne 290gramm schwere,rucksacktaugliche, 100% dichte superlanglebige notfallregenbekleidung.

meinst jetzt wegen PFC, ich wasch es meist aus der Bekleidung grosteils raus, der rest wird dann durch paar Regenschauer rausgeschwemmt.



vitaminc schrieb:


> Ceplex ist halt günstig, der Umweltgedanke haftet zwar daran, ist aber nicht vollständig umgesetzt.


 
ok nochmal.

ceplex ist der vaudename für ne *stinknormale PU Beschichtung* wie sie jeder andere Hersteller weltweit auch bei billigzeug verwendet und hat die gleichen chemischen Eigenschaften, wird gleich verarbeitet und hat wie bei bei allen Herstellern weltweit rein garnix mit umweltgedanken zu tun!!!!!

siehe dazu auch # 105 PU= laut Greenpeace der zweitgrösste umweltvermutzende Kunststoff!!!!!


----------



## vitaminc (2. Januar 2014)

> naja womit dieses green, blue usw.... Label zu tun hat oder ob die das gar selber erfunden haben ist egal , nur sich selber unter so ner "ominösen" flage zu vermarkten um besser darzustehen gefällt mir einfach ned, da sie wie gesagt das gleiche zeug verkaufen wie alle anderen Hersteller.
> wenn man greenshape googlet findet man im netz nur Infos:
> das diesen namen vaude selber erfunden hat und das er eigentlich bedeutungslos ist oder ne imobilienbaufirma.


Ja, Green Shape ist ein eigenes Gütesiegel, und da geht es in erster Linie um PFC-freie Bekleidung und Nachhaltigkeit. Das PU nicht 100% umweltfreundlich ist, das ist richtig, aber immer noch besser als PTFE!!
Du magst Vaude halt einfach nicht, so wie manch andere VW nicht mögen, belassen wir es einfach dabei.



> das sie nicht 100% umweltbewusst sind ist dir aber schon klar nur mal aufgrund der vorraugegangenen Diskussion zwecks PU und PFC?
> es ist mir zuminsdest klar ist das die meisten Hersteller die Umwelt stark zerstören nur wenn sich dann paar firmen wie leider vaude als das Gegenteil verkaufen das find ich daneben ist das ned nachvollziehbar?


Liest Du meine Beiträge eigentlich richtig?
Vaude gibt öffentlich zu NICHT!!! 100% Umweltfreundlich zu sein.



> meinst jetzt wegen PFC, ich wasch es meist aus der Bekleidung grosteils raus, der rest wird dann durch paar Regenschauer rausgeschwemmt


Das verklebte ePTFE aus der Bekleidung auswaschen?


----------



## lorenz4510 (2. Januar 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Du magst Vaude halt einfach nicht, so wie manch andere VW nicht mögen, belassen wir es einfach dabei.


hab selber 2 Sachen von vaude, warm cap, und die regenüberzieher für schuhe.
der rest von der vaudeproduktpalette ist zu mittelmässig in funktioneller sicht als das ich was kaufen würde.

das einzige was ich an vaude nicht mag ist die ökofalschwerbung.
ob man mit den Produkten an sich was anfangen kann ist wiederrum abhängig was man erwartet.



vitaminc schrieb:


> Das verklebte ePTFE aus der Bekleidung auswaschen?


 
ptfe ist ein simpler Kunststoff, beispielsweise Teflon auf ner Bratpfanne, es es gänzlich ungiftig ausser man futtert es.
der herstellungsprozess dieses kunststoffs ist das Problem nicht das fertige Produkt.

ich sagte ich wasche die PFC"flourcarbon"Imprägnierung raus, das ist das hochgiftige zeug.


----------



## vitaminc (2. Januar 2014)

> ok nochmal.
> 
> ceplex ist der vaudename für ne *stinknormale PU Beschichtung* wie sie jeder andere Hersteller weltweit auch bei billigzeug verwendet und hat die gleichen chemischen Eigenschaften, wird gleich verarbeitet und hat wie bei bei allen Herstellern weltweit rein garnix mit umweltgedanken zu tun!!!!!
> 
> siehe dazu auch # 105 PU= laut Greenpeace der zweitgrösste umweltvermutzende Kunststoff!!!!!



Wenigstens auf die aktuelle Greenpeace Studie verlinken:
http://www.greenpeace.de/themen/chemie/nachrichten/artikel/machen_schlechte_luft_outdoor_jacken/

PU und PFC ist halt schon noch ein Unterschied!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (2. Januar 2014)

> ptfe ist ein simpler Kunststoff, beispielsweise Teflon auf ner Bratpfanne, es es gänzlich ungiftig ausser man futtert es.
> der herstellungsprozess dieses kunststoffs ist das Problem nicht das fertige Produkt.
> 
> ich sagte ich wasche die PFC"flourcarbon"Imprägnierung raus, das ist das hochgiftige zeug.



Tja, PTFE (Teflon) ist ebenfalls giftig, dazu brauchst Du es nicht essen, die Dämpfe reichen. Natürlich ist das bei normaler Anwendung egal, aber das Hauptproblem ist die Entsorgung, da es die Umwelt bei Verbrennung zu nem sehr hohen Maß belastet.
D.h. deine GoreTex ist nicht nur PFC-Behaftet, sondern auch noch PTFE, bei Ceprex ist es halt dann nur PU.


----------



## lorenz4510 (2. Januar 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> PU und PFC ist halt schon noch ein Unterschied!!


 
jo wie ich sagte ist PU der zweitgrösste umweltverschmutzer im berreich *Kunststoffe*!!!

*PFC* ist ne meist flüssige Chemikalie die zum *imprägnieren* verwendet wird und eigentlich ein eigenes thema.

die mischt immer äpfel und Birnen durcheinander.


----------



## vitaminc (2. Januar 2014)

> hab selber 2 Sachen von vaude, warm cap, und die regenüberzieher für schuhe.
> der rest von der vaudeproduktpalette ist zu mittelmässig in funktioneller sicht als das ich was kaufen würde.
> 
> das einzige was ich an vaude nicht mag ist die ökofalschwerbung.
> ob man mit den Produkten an sich was anfangen kann ist wiederrum abhängig was man erwartet.


Ich hab von Vaude auch nur die Warm Cap, und dann noch den Tracer Rucksack, mehr nicht.
Generell würde ich mir auch kein Vaude kaufen, auch wenn ich den Laden hier ein wenig verteidige, da ich es grundsätzlich für gut heiße, wenn ein Global Player zeitnahe Ankündigungen macht, im Gegensatz Jack Wolfskin sich mit 2020 tatsächlich lächerlich macht.
Vaude ist halt irgendwie der Volks-Outdoor-Klamottenhersteller, bekommt man in fast jedem Laden, gibt es oft vergünstigt, kommt mit vielen Funktionen und vielen unterschiedlichen Schnitten, taugt den meisten Leuten wahrscheinlich ganz gut. Hat also seine Daseinsberechtigung, das mit der Umwelt ist halt alles nicht richtig zu Ende geführt, soll aber kommen, und ich bin gespannt.


----------



## lorenz4510 (2. Januar 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ich hab von Vaude auch nur die Warm Cap, und dann noch den Tracer Rucksack, mehr nicht.


 
jo so nen Rucksack wollt ich auch noch testen da soll vaude auch gutes zeug im Sortiment haben.


----------



## vitaminc (2. Januar 2014)

> jo wie ich sagte ist PU der zweitgrösste umweltverschmutzer im berreich *Kunststoffe*!!!
> 
> *PFC* ist ne meist flüssige Chemikalie die zum *imprägnieren* verwendet wird und eigentlich ein eigenes thema.
> 
> die mischt immer äpfel und Birnen durcheinander.



Ja, PU mag ein Umweltverschmutzer sein, aber PFC ist grundsätzlich schlimmer bezogen auf die Outdoor-Klamotten-Industrie.

Hier übrigens noch ein Anhängsel:


> *Laut Greenpeace* gibt es auf dem Markt bereits jetzt Möglichkeiten, bei Outdoor-Kleidung eine Schadstoffbelastung zu vermeiden. Dazu zählten Jacken mit PFC-freien Membranen oder Imprägnierungen aus Polyester und *Polyurethan*.



Ich vermute mal, dass deine Studie von 2005 in Bezug auf PU-Belastung nicht mehr aktuell ist, da hat sich was Recycling angeht doch schon einiges getan...


----------



## lorenz4510 (2. Januar 2014)

doch ist weil wie ich sagt es um zwei unterschiedliche punkte geht:

der erste ist Kunststoffe als umweltverschmutzer an sich, wo PVC auf platz eins ist.

der zweite punkt ist womit Bekleidung getränkt  imprägniert"PFC" wird.

es sind zwei eigenständige themenberreiche.


----------



## vitaminc (2. Januar 2014)

Und was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen, anstatt eine PFC und ePTFE-belastete Membran (sehr hohe Umweltbelastung) als Alternative eine PU-Beschichtete Jacke (weniger Umweltbelastung) herzustellen?

Wir beziehen uns hier ausschließlich nur auf Outdoor-Klamotten, nicht um die Gesamt-Ressourcen aller Branchen, weil wo PU überall drin steckt, das muss ich dir wahrscheinlich nicht erzählen.


----------



## Nachaz (2. Januar 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> http://www.paramo-clothing.com/de-d...0A577F6E,FCBDB5D3-90B7-4766-871F-389AF483A8BE


Für den UVP hole ich mir lieber eine Hope-SSP-Nabe inkl. Speichen/Nippel und bleibe bei meiner ÖBH-Kombi. 

Ich stelle nicht in Abrede das es teure, gute Sachen gibt, ich habe aber nach günstigen, guten Sachen gesucht. Aber Danke für den Hinweis.

Und viel Spaß beim streiten   ; )


----------



## vitaminc (2. Januar 2014)

@Nachaz


> Für den UVP hole ich mir lieber eine Hope-SSP-Nabe inkl. Speichen/Nippel und bleibe bei meiner ÖBH-Kombi.
> Ich stelle nicht in Abrede das es teure, gute Sachen gibt, ich habe aber nach günstigen, guten Sachen gesucht. Aber Danke für den Hinweis.


Nichts für ungut, das geht den meisten so, deswegen bleiben solche Produkte auch oft auf der Strecke.

Wir streiten nicht, ich verstehe mich blendend mit Lorenz, und zumindest ich lerne immer gerne dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (2. Januar 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Wir streiten nicht, ich verstehe mich blendend mit Lorenz, und zumindest ich lerne immer gerne dazu


 
ne Diskussion ist immer ok dazu gibt's ja im grunde foren und jedem ist auch seine Meinung gegönnt, sachlich solls halt immer sein.

das thema kunststoffe verbunden mit Umwelt ist halt auch ned so leicht.


----------



## vitaminc (2. Januar 2014)

> das thema kunststoffe verbunden mit Umwelt ist halt auch ned so leicht.


Chemie ist die Hölle 
Und für die Outdoor-Klamotten ist das auch immer ein schwieriger Grat zwischen Funktion und Chemie.
Ich persönlich beschäftige mich halt lieber mit den Materialien, als unzählige ähnliche/gleiche Kleidungsstücke verschiedener Hersteller zu vergleichen. Erst wenn man im Material-Dschungel den Durchblick hat, kann man viel gezielter einkaufen, und dabei oft genug über den Tellerrand blicken, dann merkt man auch, dass man eigentlich keine Kleidung von selbsternannten Bike-Klamotten-Herstellern kaufen muss


----------

